# Sound-driver help



## Foonksh (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi there.


Some time ago i decided to re-install Windows, i downloaded a couple of drivers for graphics and so on, but i couldn't fix my sound. And now, from several cases i need my sound back. I got Everest but i can't really find under what flap the sound-card data is. I'm not sure if its inside my motherboard either, so would you help me to find the data about the soundcard so i can post it here? =)

I realized i got some not-updated drivers for my computer also, if you want to find em for me i would be very glad :> I saw a guy in a previous thread that copied all the information achieved from Everest, how do i do that? Or is it nessesary to do that?


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Go to Run and type 'dxdiag' then click the sound tab, the device will be listed there. Then post back with the details or the device so we can determine what driver it needs.


----------



## Foonksh (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh crap, it shows me no information.

It says something like this:

No soundcard was found. If there is a soundcard you should install the drivers from the computerseller.


I dont got any Cd's or something when i bought the PC, and how should i find the drivers if i dont know what soundcard i got? ;/ please help me.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
Run Everest and save the report as a file. Attach the file to your next post.

Nicholas


----------



## Foonksh (Dec 19, 2006)

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer DATORN
Generator Joel
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2007-03-25
Time 21:35


Summary

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack -
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name DATORN
User Name Joel

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 516, 2933 MHz (22 x 133)
Motherboard Name Asus PTGD1-LA (3 PCI, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, LAN, IEEE-1394)
Motherboard Chipset Intel Grantsdale i915P
System Memory 1024 MB
BIOS Type AMI (08/11/05)
Communication Port ECP-skrivarport (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM) (256 MB)
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache
Monitor Philips Brilliance 109P (109P2) [19" CRT] (BZ 440375)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-1]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F
Disk Drive SAMSUNG SP1614C (160 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA)
Disk Drive Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
Disk Drive Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
Disk Drive Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
Disk Drive Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
Optical Drive LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1633S (DVD+R9:2.4x, DVD+RW:16x/4x, DVD-RW:8x/4x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/24x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 131059 MB (103890 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard HID-tangentbordsenhet
Mouse HID-kompatibel mus

Network:
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC (192.168.0.101)

Peripherals:
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [B-1]
USB Device USB HID (Human Interface Device)
USB Device USB HID (Human Interface Device)
USB Device USB HID (Human Interface Device)
USB Device USB-enhet (sammansatt)
USB Device USB-masslagringsenhet


DMI

[ BIOS ]

BIOS Properties:
Vendor American Megatrends Inc.
Version 3.24
Release Date 08/11/2005
Size 512 KB
Boot Devices Floppy Disk, Hard Disk, CD-ROM, ATAPI ZIP, LS-120
Capabilities Flash BIOS, Shadow BIOS, Selectable Boot, EDD, BBS
Supported Standards DMI, APM, ACPI, ESCD, PnP
Expansion Capabilities ISA, PCI, AGP, USB

[ System ]

System Properties:
Manufacturer Compaq Presario 061
Product EC519AA-AK8 SR1520SF EL530
Version 0qm0411RE101PUFF200
Serial Number CZB5350DCZ
Universal Unique ID 804E7E5F-2774D911-A6C4B6BC-3559E2F1
Wake-Up Type PCI PME#

[ Motherboard ]

Motherboard Properties:
Manufacturer ASUSTeK Computer INC.
Product Puffer2
Version 1.xx
Serial Number X312345678

[ Chassis ]

Chassis Properties:
Manufacturer Chassis Manufacture
Version Chassis Version
Serial Number Chassis Serial Number
Asset Tag Asset-1234567890
Chassis Type Desktop Case
Boot-Up State Safe
Power Supply State Safe
Thermal State Safe
Security Status None

[ Processors / Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.93GHz ]

Processor Properties:
Manufacturer Intel
Version Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.93GHz
External Clock 133 MHz
Maximum Clock 3800 MHz
Current Clock 2933 MHz
Type Central Processor
Voltage 3.3 V, 2.9 V
Status Enabled
Socket Designation CPU 1

[ Caches / L1-Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Varies with Memory Address
Maximum Size 16 KB
Installed Size 16 KB
Supported SRAM Type Pipeline Burst
Current SRAM Type Pipeline Burst
Error Correction Single-bit ECC
Socket Designation L1-Cache

[ Caches / L2-Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Enabled
Operational Mode Varies with Memory Address
Maximum Size 1024 KB
Installed Size 1024 KB
Supported SRAM Type Pipeline Burst
Current SRAM Type Pipeline Burst
Error Correction Single-bit ECC
Socket Designation L2-Cache

[ Caches / L3-Cache ]

Cache Properties:
Type Internal
Status Disabled
Operational Mode Varies with Memory Address
Maximum Size 0 KB
Installed Size 0 KB
Socket Designation L3-Cache

[ Memory Devices / DIMM1 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 512 MB
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM1
Bank Locator BANK1
Manufacturer Manufacturer0
Serial Number SerNum0
Asset Tag AssetTagNum0
Part Number PartNum0

[ Memory Devices / DIMM2 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Device Locator DIMM2
Bank Locator BANK2
Manufacturer Manufacturer1
Serial Number SerNum1
Asset Tag AssetTagNum1
Part Number PartNum1

[ Memory Devices / DIMM3 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Type Detail Synchronous
Size 512 MB
Total Width 64-bit
Data Width 64-bit
Device Locator DIMM3
Bank Locator BANK3
Manufacturer Manufacturer2
Serial Number SerNum2
Asset Tag AssetTagNum2
Part Number PartNum2

[ Memory Devices / DIMM4 ]

Memory Device Properties:
Form Factor DIMM
Device Locator DIMM4
Bank Locator BANK4
Manufacturer Manufacturer3
Serial Number SerNum3
Asset Tag AssetTagNum3
Part Number PartNum3

[ System Slots / PCIEX16 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCIEX16
Type PCI-E x1
Usage In Use
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Short

[ System Slots / PCI1 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI1
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Short

[ System Slots / PCI2 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI2
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Short

[ System Slots / PCI3/PCIEX1 ]

System Slot Properties:
Slot Designation PCI3/PCIEX1
Type PCI
Usage Empty
Data Bus Width 32-bit
Length Short

[ Port Connectors / PS2Mouse ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Mouse Port
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator PS2Mouse
External Connector Type PS/2

[ Port Connectors / Keyboard ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Keyboard Port
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator Keyboard
External Connector Type PS/2

[ Port Connectors / USB1 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB1
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB2 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB2
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB3 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB3
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB4 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB4
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB5 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB5
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / USB6 ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type USB
Internal Connector Type None
External Reference Designator USB6
External Connector Type USB

[ Port Connectors / AUX ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Audio Port
Internal Reference Designator AUX
Internal Connector Type On-Board Sound Input from CD-ROM
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / CD ]

Port Connector Properties:
Port Type Audio Port
Internal Reference Designator CD
Internal Connector Type On-Board Sound Input from CD-ROM
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / IDE ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator IDE
Internal Connector Type On-Board IDE
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / FLOPPY ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator FLOPPY
Internal Connector Type On-Board Floppy
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / CPU_FAN ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator CPU_FAN
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / SYS_FAN ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator SYS_FAN
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / ATXPWR ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator ATXPWR
External Connector Type None

[ Port Connectors / FP_AUDIO ]

Port Connector Properties:
Internal Reference Designator FP_AUDIO
External Connector Type None

[ On-Board Devices / On-Board Device #1 ]

On-Board Device Properties:


Overclock

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 516
CPU Alias Prescott
CPU Stepping E0
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.93GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F41h

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 2932.15 MHz (original: 2933 MHz)
CPU Multiplier 22.0x
CPU FSB 133.28 MHz (original: 133 MHz)

CPU Cache:
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 16 KB
L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 63-0324-000000-00101111-081105-I915$A0005092_BIOS DATE: 08/11/05 14:09:51 VER: 08.00.10
Motherboard Name Asus PTGD1-LA (3 PCI, 1 PCI-E x16, 4 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, LAN, IEEE-1394)

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset Intel Grantsdale i915P

SPD Memory Modules:
DIMM1: Hyundai HYMP564U64P8-C4 512 MB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM (5.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
DIMM3: Hyundai HYMP564U64P8-C4 512 MB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM (5.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (4.0-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3.0-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 08/11/05
Video BIOS Date 05/10/05
DMI BIOS Version 3.24

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter MSI NX6200TC-E (MS-8991)
GPU Code Name NV44 (PCI Express x16 10DE / 0161, Rev A1)
GPU Clock 351 MHz
Memory Clock 274 MHz


Power Management

Power Management Properties:
Current Power Source AC Line
Battery Status No Battery
Full Battery Lifetime Unknown
Remaining Battery Lifetime Unknown


Sensor

Sensor Properties:
Sensor Type SMSC DME1737 (SMBus 2Eh)
GPU Sensor Type Driver (NV-DRV)

Temperatures:
Motherboard 33 °C (91 °F)
CPU 42 °C (108 °F)
GPU 27 °C (81 °F)
SAMSUNG SP1614C 29 °C (84 °F)

Cooling Fans:
CPU 1725 RPM
Chassis 1489 RPM

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 1.50 V
+2.5 V 2.49 V
+3.3 V 3.33 V
+5 V 5.00 V
+12 V 11.81 V
VTR 3.39 V
Debug Info F 3B 0C 29 0E FF FF FF FF
Debug Info T 2A 21 00 81
Debug Info V BF C0 C2 C0 BD


CPU

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 516, 2933 MHz (22 x 133)
CPU Alias Prescott
CPU Stepping E0
Instruction Set x86, x86-64, MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Original Clock 2933 MHz
Min / Max CPU Multiplier 14x / 22x
Engineering Sample No
L1 Trace Cache 12K Instructions
L1 Data Cache 16 KB
L2 Cache 1 MB (On-Die, ECC, ATC, Full-Speed)

CPU Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/processor.htm

CPU Utilization:
CPU #1 0 %


CPUID

CPUID Properties:
CPUID Manufacturer GenuineIntel
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.93GHz
CPUID Revision 00000F41h
IA Brand ID 00h (Unknown)
Platform ID 13h (Socket 775)
IA CPU Serial Number Unknown
Microcode Update Revision 17
HTT / CMP Units 0 / 1

Instruction Set:
64-bit x86 Extension (AMD64, EM64T) Supported
Alternate Instruction Set Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD 3DNow! Professional Not Supported
AMD Enhanced 3DNow! Not Supported
AMD Extended MMX Not Supported
Cyrix Extended MMX Not Supported
IA-64 Not Supported
IA MMX Supported
IA SSE Supported
IA SSE 2 Supported
IA SSE 3 Supported
CLFLUSH Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG8B Instruction Supported
CMPXCHG16B Instruction Supported
Conditional Move Instruction Supported
MONITOR / MWAIT Instruction Supported
RDTSCP Instruction Not Supported
SYSCALL / SYSRET Instruction Not Supported
SYSENTER / SYSEXIT Instruction Supported
VIA FEMMS Instruction Not Supported

Security Features:
Advanced Cryptography Engine (ACE) Not Supported
Data Execution Prevention (DEP, NX, EDB) Supported
Hardware Random Number Generator (RNG) Not Supported
Montgomery Multiplier & Hash Engine Not Supported
Processor Serial Number (PSN) Not Supported

Power Management Features:
Automatic Clock Control Supported
Enhanced Halt State (C1E) Not Supported
Enhanced SpeedStep Technology (EIST, ESS) Not Supported
Frequency ID Control Not Supported
LongRun Not Supported
LongRun Table Interface Not Supported
PowerSaver 1.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 2.0 Not Supported
PowerSaver 3.0 Not Supported
Processor Duty Cycle Control Supported
Software Thermal Control Not Supported
Temperature Sensing Diode Not Supported
Thermal Monitor 1 Supported
Thermal Monitor 2 Supported
Thermal Monitoring Not Supported
Thermal Trip Not Supported
Voltage ID Control Not Supported

CPUID Features:
36-bit Page Size Extension Supported
Address Region Registers (ARR) Not Supported
CPL Qualified Debug Store Supported
Debug Trace Store Supported
Debugging Extension Supported
Fast Save & Restore Supported
Hyper-Threading Technology (HTT) Not Supported
L1 Context ID Supported
Local APIC On Chip Supported
Machine Check Architecture (MCA) Supported
Machine Check Exception (MCE) Supported
Memory Configuration Registers (MCR) Not Supported
Memory Type Range Registers (MTRR) Supported
Model Specific Registers (MSR) Supported
Page Attribute Table (PAT) Supported
Page Global Extension Supported
Page Size Extension (PSE) Supported
Pending Break Event Supported
Physical Address Extension (PAE) Supported
Secure Virtual Machine Extensions (Pacifica) Not Supported
Self-Snoop Supported
Time Stamp Counter (TSC) Supported
Virtual Machine Extensions (Vanderpool) Not Supported
Virtual Mode Extension Supported

CPUID Registers (CPU #1):
CPUID 00000000 00000005-756E6547-6C65746E-49656E69
CPUID 00000001 00000F41-00010800-0000651D-BFEBFBFF
CPUID 00000002 605B5101-00000000-00000000-007C7040
CPUID 00000003 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 00000004 00000121-01C0003F-0000001F-00000000
CPUID 00000005 00000040-00000040-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000000 80000008-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000001 00000000-00000000-00000000-20100000
CPUID 80000002 20202020-20202020-20202020-6E492020
CPUID 80000003 286C6574-50202952-69746E65-52286D75
CPUID 80000004 20342029-20555043-33392E32-007A4847
CPUID 80000005 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000006 00000000-00000000-04006040-00000000
CPUID 80000007 00000000-00000000-00000000-00000000
CPUID 80000008 00003024-00000000-00000000-00000000

MSR Registers:
MSR 00000017 0012-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000002A 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000002C 0000-0000-1611-0816
MSR 0000008B 0000-0017-0000-0000
MSR 0000019A 0000-0000-0000-0002
MSR 0000019B 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000019C 0000-0000-0000-0000
MSR 0000019D 0000-0000-0000-0E2D
MSR 000001A0 0000-0000-2084-2081


Motherboard

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 63-0324-000000-00101111-081105-I915$A0005092_BIOS DATE: 08/11/05 14:09:51 VER: 08.00.10
Motherboard Name Asus PTGD1-LA

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel NetBurst
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 133 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock 533 MHz
Bandwidth 4266 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel Direct Media Interface

Motherboard Physical Info:
CPU Sockets/Slots 1 Socket 775
Expansion Slots 3 PCI, 1 PCI-E x16
RAM Slots 4 DDR2 DIMM
Integrated Devices Audio, LAN, IEEE-1394
Form Factor Micro ATX
Motherboard Size 240 mm x 240 mm
Motherboard Chipset i915P

Motherboard Manufacturer:
Company Name ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
Product Information http://www.asus.com/products1.aspx?l1=3
BIOS Download http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


Memory

Physical Memory:
Total 1023 MB
Used 267 MB
Free 756 MB
Utilization 26 %

Swap Space:
Total 2462 MB
Used 228 MB
Free 2233 MB
Utilization 9 %

Virtual Memory:
Total 3485 MB
Used 496 MB
Free 2989 MB
Utilization 14 %

Physical Address Extension (PAE):
Supported by Operating System Yes
Supported by CPU Yes
Active No


SPD

[ DIMM1: Hyundai HYMP564U64P8-C4 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Hyundai HYMP564U64P8-C4
Serial Number 00007095h
Manufacture Date Week 48 / 2005
Module Size 512 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR2 SDRAM
Memory Speed DDR2-533 (266 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 1.8
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us)

Memory Timings:
@ 266 MHz 5.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 266 MHz 4.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 200 MHz 3.0-3-3-9 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Supported
Auto-Precharge Not Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Not Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Hynix Semiconductor Inc.
Product Information http://www.hynix.com/eng/02_products/01_dram/index.jsp

[ DIMM3: Hyundai HYMP564U64P8-C4 ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Hyundai HYMP564U64P8-C4
Serial Number 00003264h
Manufacture Date Week 48 / 2005
Module Size 512 MB (1 rank, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR2 SDRAM
Memory Speed DDR2-533 (266 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 1.8
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us)

Memory Timings:
@ 266 MHz 5.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 266 MHz 4.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 200 MHz 3.0-3-3-9 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Memory Module Features:
Early RAS# Precharge Supported
Auto-Precharge Not Supported
Precharge All Not Supported
Write1/Read Burst Not Supported
Buffered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
Registered Address/Control Inputs Not Supported
On-Card PLL (Clock) Not Supported
Buffered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Registered DQMB Inputs Not Supported
Differential Clock Input Not Supported
Redundant Row Address Not Supported

Memory Module Manufacturer:
Company Name Hynix Semiconductor Inc.
Product Information http://www.hynix.com/eng/02_products/01_dram/index.jsp


Chipset

[ North Bridge: Intel Grantsdale i915P ]

North Bridge Properties:
North Bridge Intel Grantsdale i915P
Revision / Stepping 0E / C2
Package Type 1210 Pin FC-BGA
Package Size 3.75 cm x 3.75 cm
Core Voltage 1.5 V
In-Order Queue Depth 12

PCI Express Controller:
PCI-E x16 port #2 In Use @ x16 (MSI NX6200TC-E (MS-8991) Video Adapter)

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm

[ South Bridge: Intel 82801FB ICH6 ]

South Bridge Properties:
South Bridge Intel 82801FB ICH6
Revision / Stepping D3 / B1
Package Type 609 Pin mBGA
Package Size 3.1 cm x 3.1 cm
Core Voltage 1.5 V

High Definition Audio:
Audio Controller Type Intel 82801FB(M) ICH6
Codec Name Realtek ALC880(D)
Codec ID 10EC0880h
Codec Revision 00090500h

PCI Express Controller:
PCI-E x1 port #1 Empty

Chipset Manufacturer:
Company Name Intel Corporation
Product Information http://www.intel.com/products/browse/chipsets.htm
Driver Download http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/index.htm


BIOS

BIOS Properties:
BIOS Type AMI
System BIOS Date 08/11/05
Video BIOS Date 05/10/05

BIOS Manufacturer:
Company Name American Megatrends Inc.
Product Information http://www.ami.com/amibios
BIOS Upgrades http://www.esupport.com/biosagent/index.cfm?refererid=40

Problems & Suggestions:
Suggestion Are you looking for a BIOS Upgrade? Contact eSupport Today!


Windows Video

[ NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM) ]

Video Adapter Properties:
Device Description NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)
Adapter String GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)
BIOS String Version 5.44.02.22.11
Chip Type GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)
DAC Type Integrated RAMDAC
Installed Drivers nv4_disp (6.14.10.9371 - nVIDIA ForceWare 93.71)
Memory Size 256 MB

Video Adapter Manufacturer:
Company Name NVIDIA Corporation
Product Information http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=products
Driver Download http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp


PCI / AGP Video

Device Description Device Type
nVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache Video Adapter
nVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache 3D Accelerator


GPU

[ PCI Express x16: MSI NX6200TC-E (MS-8991) ]

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter MSI NX6200TC-E (MS-8991)
GPU Code Name NV44
PCI Device 10DE / 0161
Transistors 77 million
Process Technology 0.11u
Die Size 110 mm2
Bus Type PCI Express x16 @ x16
Memory Size 64 MB
GPU Clock 351 MHz
RAMDAC Clock 400 MHz
Pixel Pipelines 4
TMU Per Pipeline 1
Vertex Shaders 3 (v3.0)
Pixel Shaders 1 (v3.0)
DirectX Hardware Support DirectX v9.0c
Pixel Fillrate 1404 MPixel/s
Texel Fillrate 1404 MTexel/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type DDR
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 274 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 548 MHz
Bandwidth 4384 MB/s

Graphics Processor Manufacturer:
Company Name NVIDIA Corporation
Product Information http://www.nvidia.com/view.asp?PAGE=products
Driver Download http://www.nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp

nVIDIA GPU Registers:
nv-000000 044100A2
nv-100000 00000000
nv-100200 03003200
nv-10020C 04000000
nv-101000 2348DE8B
nv-680500 00000000
nv-680504 00000000
nv-680570 00000000
nv-680574 00000000
nv-68057C 80000E02
nv-001540 7FFF0703
nv-004000 8000011C
nv-004004 011F1A02
nv-004008 C000001C
nv-004020 E041001C
nv-004024 19040D02
nv-004028 80000AA8
nv-00C040 3C03C003


Monitor

[ Philips Brilliance 109P (109P2) ]

Monitor Properties:
Monitor Name Philips Brilliance 109P (109P2)
Monitor ID PHL0005
Model PHILIPS 109P2
Monitor Type 19" CRT
Manufacture Date Week 2 / 2002
Serial Number BZ 440375
Max. Visible Display Size 36 cm x 27 cm (17.7")
Picture Aspect Ratio 4:3
Horizontal Frequency 30 - 111 kHz
Vertical Frequency 50 - 160 Hz
Maximum Resolution 1920 x 1440
Gamma 2.67
DPMS Mode Support Standby, Suspend, Active-Off

Supported Video Modes:
640 x 480 160 Hz
800 x 600 160 Hz
1024 x 768 135 Hz
1152 x 864 120 Hz
1280 x 1024 100 Hz
1600 x 1200 85 Hz
1600 x 1280 80 Hz
1792 x 1344 75 Hz
1800 x 1440 70 Hz
1856 x 1392 75 Hz
1920 x 1080 95 Hz
1920 x 1200 85 Hz
1920 x 1440 70 Hz

Monitor Manufacturer:
Company Name Royal Philips Electronics
Product Information http://www.consumer.philips.com/glo...=0&groupId=CONNECTION_GR&catId=PC_MONITORS_CA
Driver Download http://www2.consumer.philips.com/gl...RDSERPCMONITORS&productId=107S21_74&strokeId=


Desktop

Desktop Properties:
Device Technology Raster Display
Resolution 1024 x 768
Color Depth 32-bit
Color Planes 1
Font Resolution 96 dpi
Pixel Width / Height 36 / 36
Pixel Diagonal 51
Vertical Refresh Rate 60 Hz
Desktop Wallpaper C:\Documents and Settings\Joel\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Firefox-bakgrund.bmp

Desktop Effects:
Combo-Box Animation Enabled
Drop Shadow Effect Enabled
Flat Menu Effect Enabled
Font Smoothing Enabled
Full Window Dragging Enabled
Gradient Window Title Bars Enabled
Hide Menu Access Keys Enabled
Hot Tracking Effect Enabled
Icon Title Wrapping Enabled
List-Box Smooth Scrolling Enabled
Menu Animation Enabled
Menu Fade Effect Enabled
Minimize/Restore Animation Enabled
Mouse Cursor Shadow Enabled
Selection Fade Effect Enabled
ShowSounds Accessibility Feature Disabled
ToolTip Animation Enabled
ToolTip Fade Effect Enabled
Windows Plus! Extension Disabled

Problems & Suggestions:
Problem At least 85 Hz vertical refresh rate is recommended for classic (CRT) displays.


Multi-Monitor

Device ID Primary Upper Left Corner Bottom Right Corner
\\.\DISPLAY1 Yes (0,0) (1024,768)


OpenGL

OpenGL Properties:
Vendor NVIDIA Corporation
Renderer GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)/PCI/SSE2
Version 2.0.3

OpenGL Features:
GL_ARB_color_buffer_float Supported
GL_ARB_depth_texture Supported
GL_ARB_draw_buffers Supported
GL_ARB_fragment_program Supported
GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow Supported
GL_ARB_fragment_shader Supported
GL_ARB_half_float_pixel Supported
GL_ARB_imaging Supported
GL_ARB_multisample Supported
GL_ARB_multitexture Supported
GL_ARB_occlusion_query Supported
GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object Supported
GL_ARB_point_parameters Supported
GL_ARB_point_sprite Supported
GL_ARB_shadow Supported
GL_ARB_shader_objects Supported
GL_ARB_shading_language_100 Supported
GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp Supported
GL_ARB_texture_compression Supported
GL_ARB_texture_cube_map Supported
GL_ARB_texture_env_add Supported
GL_ARB_texture_env_combine Supported
GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 Supported
GL_ARB_texture_float Supported
GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat Supported
GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two Supported
GL_ARB_texture_rectangle Supported
GL_ARB_transpose_matrix Supported
GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object Supported
GL_ARB_vertex_program Supported
GL_ARB_vertex_shader Supported
GL_ARB_window_pos Supported
GL_ATI_draw_buffers Supported
GL_ATI_texture_float Supported
GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once Supported
GL_S3_s3tc Supported
GL_EXT_texture_env_add Supported
GL_EXT_abgr Supported
GL_EXT_bgra Supported
GL_EXT_blend_color Supported
GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate Supported
GL_EXT_blend_func_separate Supported
GL_EXT_blend_minmax Supported
GL_EXT_blend_subtract Supported
GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array Supported
GL_EXT_Cg_shader Supported
GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test Supported
GL_EXT_draw_range_elements Supported
GL_EXT_fog_coord Supported
GL_EXT_framebuffer_object Supported
GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays Supported
GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil Supported
GL_EXT_packed_pixels Supported
GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object Supported
GL_EXT_point_parameters Supported
GL_EXT_rescale_normal Supported
GL_EXT_secondary_color Supported
GL_EXT_separate_specular_color Supported
GL_EXT_shadow_funcs Supported
GL_EXT_stencil_clear_tag Supported
GL_EXT_stencil_two_side Supported
GL_EXT_stencil_wrap Supported
GL_EXT_texture3D Supported
GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc Supported
GL_EXT_texture_cube_map Supported
GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp Supported
GL_EXT_texture_env_combine Supported
GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 Supported
GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic Supported
GL_EXT_texture_lod Supported
GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias Supported
GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp Supported
GL_EXT_texture_object Supported
GL_EXT_texture_sRGB Supported
GL_EXT_timer_query Supported
GL_EXT_vertex_array Supported
GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip Supported
GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat Supported
GL_KTX_buffer_region Supported
GL_NV_blend_square Supported
GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color Supported
GL_NV_depth_clamp Supported
GL_NV_fence Supported
GL_NV_float_buffer Supported
GL_NV_fog_distance Supported
GL_NV_fragment_program Supported
GL_NV_fragment_program_option Supported
GL_NV_fragment_program2 Supported
GL_NV_half_float Supported
GL_NV_light_max_exponent Supported
GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint Supported
GL_NV_occlusion_query Supported
GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil Supported
GL_NV_pixel_data_range Supported
GL_NV_point_sprite Supported
GL_NV_primitive_restart Supported
GL_NV_register_combiners Supported
GL_NV_register_combiners2 Supported
GL_NV_texgen_reflection Supported
GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc Supported
GL_NV_texture_env_combine4 Supported
GL_NV_texture_expand_normal Supported
GL_NV_texture_rectangle Supported
GL_NV_texture_shader Supported
GL_NV_texture_shader2 Supported
GL_NV_texture_shader3 Supported
GL_NV_vertex_array_range Supported
GL_NV_vertex_array_range2 Supported
GL_NV_vertex_program Supported
GL_NV_vertex_program1_1 Supported
GL_NV_vertex_program2 Supported
GL_NV_vertex_program2_option Supported
GL_NV_vertex_program3 Supported
GL_NVX_conditional_render Supported
GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap Supported
GL_SGIS_texture_lod Supported
GL_SGIX_depth_texture Supported
GL_SGIX_shadow Supported
GL_SUN_slice_accum Supported
GL_WIN_swap_hint Supported
WGL_EXT_swap_control Supported


PCI / PnP Audio

Device Description Type
Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-1] PCI


Windows Storage

[ Generic USB CF Reader USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

[ Generic USB MS Reader USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

[ Generic USB SD Reader USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

[ Generic USB SM Reader USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

[ SAMSUNG SP1614C ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SAMSUNG SP1614C
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf

Disk Device Physical Info:
Manufacturer Samsung
Hard Disk Family SpinPoint P80
Form Factor 3.5"
Formatted Capacity 160 GB
Disks 2
Recording Surfaces 4
Physical Dimensions 146.05 x 101.6 x 25.4 mm
Max. Weight 635 g
Average Rotational Latency 4.17 ms
Rotational Speed 7200 RPM
Max. Internal Data Rate 840 Mbit/s
Average Seek 8.9 ms
Track-To-Track Seek 0.8 ms
Full Seek 18 ms
Interface SATA
Buffer-to-Host Data Rate 150 MB/s
Buffer Size 8 MB
Spin-Up Time 7 sec

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Samsung
Product Information http://www.samsung.com/Products/HardDiskDrive/index.htm

[ LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1633S ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1633S
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf

Optical Drive Properties:
Manufacturer Lite-On
Device Type DVD+RW/DVD-RW
Interface ATAPI

Writing Speeds:
DVD+R9 Dual Layer 2.4x
DVD+R 16x
DVD+RW 4x
DVD-R 8x
DVD-RW 4x
CD-R 48x
CD-RW 24x

Reading Speeds:
DVD-ROM 16x
CD-ROM 48x

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name LITE-ON IT Technology Corporation
Product Information http://www.liteonit.com/ODD/e_index.asp
Firmware Download http://www.liteonit.com/ODD/English/e_downloads/e_firmware_dvd rw.asp

[ Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651
Driver Date 2005-01-10
Driver Version 7.0.0.1011
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich6ide.inf

Device Resources:
IRQ 19
Port 9000-900F
Port 9400-9403
Port 9800-9807
Port A000-A003
Port A400-A407

[ Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F
Driver Date 2005-01-10
Driver Version 7.0.0.1011
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich6ide.inf

Device Resources:
Port FFA0-FFAF

[ Primär IDE-kanal ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primär IDE-kanal
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

[ Primär IDE-kanal ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primär IDE-kanal
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
IRQ 14
Port 01F0-01F7
Port 03F6-03F6

[ Sekundär IDE-kanal ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Sekundär IDE-kanal
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

[ Sekundär IDE-kanal ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Sekundär IDE-kanal
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf

Device Resources:
IRQ 15
Port 0170-0177
Port 0376-0376


Logical Drives

Drive Drive Type File System Total Size Used Space Free Space % Free Volume Serial
C: Local Disk NTFS 131059 MB 27169 MB 103889 MB 79 % 9445-A3D1
E: Removable Disk 
F: Removable Disk 
G: Removable Disk 
H: Optical Drive 
I: Removable Disk 


Physical Drives

[ Drive #1 - SAMSUNG SP1614C (127 GB) ]

Partition Partition Type Drive Start Offset Partition Length
#1 (Active) NTFS C: 0 MB 131059 MB


Optical Drives

[ LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1633S ]

Optical Drive Properties:
Device Description LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1633S
Manufacturer Lite-On
Device Type DVD+RW/DVD-RW
Interface ATAPI

Writing Speeds:
DVD+R9 Dual Layer 2.4x
DVD+R 16x
DVD+RW 4x
DVD-R 8x
DVD-RW 4x
CD-R 48x
CD-RW 24x

Reading Speeds:
DVD-ROM 16x
CD-ROM 48x

Device Manufacturer:
Company Name LITE-ON IT Technology Corporation
Product Information http://www.liteonit.com/ODD/e_index.asp
Firmware Download http://www.liteonit.com/ODD/English/e_downloads/e_firmware_dvd rw.asp


ASPI

Host ID LUN Device Type Vendor Model Rev Extra Information
00 00 00 Optical Drive LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1633S 
00 07 00 Host Adapter atapi 
01 00 00 Disk Drive SAMSUNG SP1614C 
01 07 00 Host Adapter atapi 


ATA

[ SAMSUNG SP1614C (S01XJ10Y803365) ]

ATA Device Properties:
Model ID SAMSUNG SP1614C
Serial Number S01XJ10Y803365
Revision SW100-30
Parameters 310101 cylinders, 16 heads, 63 sectors per track, 554 bytes per sector
LBA Sectors 312581808
Buffer 8 MB (Dual Ported, Read Ahead)
Multiple Sectors 16
ECC Bytes 4
Max. PIO Transfer Mode PIO 4
Max. UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 6 (ATA-133)
Active UDMA Transfer Mode UDMA 5 (ATA-100)
Unformatted Capacity 165148 MB

ATA Device Features:
SMART Supported
Security Mode Supported
Power Management Supported
Advanced Power Management Not Supported
Write Cache Supported
Host Protected Area Supported
Power-Up In Standby Not Supported
Automatic Acoustic Management Supported
48-bit LBA Supported
Device Configuration Overlay Supported

ATA Device Physical Info:
Manufacturer Samsung
Hard Disk Family SpinPoint P80
Form Factor 3.5"
Formatted Capacity 160 GB
Disks 2
Recording Surfaces 4
Physical Dimensions 146.05 x 101.6 x 25.4 mm
Max. Weight 635 g
Average Rotational Latency 4.17 ms
Rotational Speed 7200 RPM
Max. Internal Data Rate 840 Mbit/s
Average Seek 8.9 ms
Track-To-Track Seek 0.8 ms
Full Seek 18 ms
Interface SATA
Buffer-to-Host Data Rate 150 MB/s
Buffer Size 8 MB
Spin-Up Time 7 sec

ATA Device Manufacturer:
Company Name Samsung
Product Information http://www.samsung.com/Products/HardDiskDrive/index.htm


SMART

[ SAMSUNG SP1614C (S01XJ10Y803365) ]

ID Attribute Description Threshold Value Worst Data Status
01 Raw Read Error Rate 51 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
03 Spin Up Time 25 100 100 5952 OK: Value is normal
04 Start/Stop Count 0 99 99 1053 OK: Always passing
05 Reallocated Sector Count 11 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
07 Seek Error Rate 51 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
08 Seek Time Performance 15 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
09 Power-On Time Count 0 100 100 439071 OK: Always passing
0A Spin Retry Count 51 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
0B Calibration Retry Count 0 100 100 1 OK: Always passing
0C Power Cycle Count 0 100 100 659 OK: Always passing
C2 Temperature 0 151 94 29 OK: Always passing
C3 Hardware ECC Recovered 0 100 100 2554850 OK: Always passing
C4 Reallocation Event Count 0 100 100 1 OK: Always passing
C5 Current Pending Sector Count 0 100 100 0 OK: Always passing
C6 Off-Line Uncorrectable Sector Count 0 100 100 1 OK: Always passing
C7 Ultra ATA CRC Error Rate 0 200 200 0 OK: Always passing
C8 Write Error Rate 51 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal
C9 <vendor-specific> 51 100 100 0 OK: Value is normal


Windows Network

[ Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC ]

Network Adapter Properties:
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Interface Type Ethernet
Hardware Address 00-13-D4-7F-28-9A
Connection Name Anslutning till lokalt nätverk
Connection Speed 100 Mbps
MTU 1500 bytes
DHCP Lease Obtained 2007-03-25 16:02:26
DHCP Lease Expires 2007-04-01 16:02:26
Bytes Received 80214345 (76.5 MB)
 Bytes Sent 9647854 (9.2 MB)

Network Adapter Addresses:
IP / Subnet Mask 192.168.0.101 / 255.255.255.0
Gateway 192.168.0.1
DHCP 192.168.0.1
DNS 192.168.0.1

Network Adapter Manufacturer:
Company Name Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
Product Information http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/products1-1.aspx?lineid=1
Driver Download http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-1.aspx?lineid=1


PCI / PnP Network

Device Description Type
Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C] PCI


DirectX Video

[ Primär bildskärmsdrivrutin ]

DirectDraw Device Properties:
DirectDraw Driver Name display
DirectDraw Driver Description Primär bildskärmsdrivrutin
Hardware Driver nv4_disp.dll
Hardware Description NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)

Direct3D Device Properties:
Available Local Video Memory 254456 KB
Available Non-Local Video Memory (AGP) 188415 KB
Rendering Bit Depths 16, 32
Z-Buffer Bit Depths 16, 24
Min Texture Size 1 x 1
Max Texture Size 4096 x 4096
Vertex Shader Version 3.0
Pixel Shader Version 3.0

Direct3D Device Features:
Additive Texture Blending Supported
AGP Texturing Supported
Anisotropic Filtering Supported
Bilinear Filtering Supported
Cubic Environment Mapping Supported
Cubic Filtering Not Supported
Decal-Alpha Texture Blending Supported
Decal Texture Blending Supported
Directional Lights Not Supported
DirectX Texture Compression Supported
DirectX Volumetric Texture Compression Not Supported
Dithering Supported
Dot3 Texture Blending Supported
Dynamic Textures Supported
Edge Antialiasing Supported
Environmental Bump Mapping Supported
Environmental Bump Mapping + Luminance Supported
Factor Alpha Blending Supported
Geometric Hidden-Surface Removal Not Supported
Guard Band Supported
Hardware Scene Rasterization Supported
Hardware Transform & Lighting Supported
Legacy Depth Bias Not Supported
Mipmap LOD Bias Adjustments Supported
Mipmapped Cube Textures Supported
Mipmapped Volume Textures Supported
Modulate-Alpha Texture Blending Supported
Modulate Texture Blending Supported
Non-Square Textures Supported
N-Patches Not Supported
Perspective Texture Correction Supported
Point Lights Not Supported
Point Sampling Supported
Projective Textures Supported
Quintic Bezier Curves & B-Splines Not Supported
Range-Based Fog Supported
Rectangular & Triangular Patches Not Supported
Rendering In Windowed Mode Supported
Scissor Test Not Supported
Slope-Scale Based Depth Bias Not Supported
Specular Flat Shading Supported
Specular Gouraud Shading Supported
Specular Phong Shading Not Supported
Spherical Mapping Supported
Spot Lights Not Supported
Stencil Buffers Supported
Sub-Pixel Accuracy Supported
Table Fog Supported
Texture Alpha Blending Supported
Texture Clamping Supported
Texture Mirroring Supported
Texture Transparency Supported
Texture Wrapping Supported
Triangle Culling Not Supported
Trilinear Filtering Supported
Two-Sided Stencil Test Not Supported
Vertex Alpha Blending Supported
Vertex Fog Supported
Vertex Tweening Not Supported
Volume Textures Supported
W-Based Fog Supported
W-Buffering Not Supported
Z-Based Fog Supported
Z-Bias Supported
Z-Test Supported

Supported FourCC Codes:
��� Supported
AI44 Supported
AIP8 Supported
AV12 Supported
AYUV Supported
DXT1 Supported
DXT2 Supported
DXT3 Supported
DXT4 Supported
DXT5 Supported
IA44 Supported
IF09 Supported
IV31 Supported
IV32 Supported
NV12 Supported
NV24 Supported
NVBF Supported
NVCS Supported
NVHS Supported
NVHU Supported
PL16 Supported
PLFF Supported
RAW8 Supported
UYVY Supported
YUY2 Supported
YV12 Supported
YVU9 Supported


DirectX Sound

[ Primär ljuddrivrutin ]

DirectSound Device Properties:
Device Description Primär ljuddrivrutin
Driver Module 
Primary Buffers 0
Min / Max Secondary Buffers Sample Rate 0 / 0 Hz
Primary Buffers Sound Formats None
Secondary Buffers Sound Formats None
Total / Free Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Static Sound Buffers 0 / 0
Total / Free 3D Streaming Sound Buffers 0 / 0

DirectSound Device Features:
Certified Driver No
Emulated Device No
Precise Sample Rate Not Supported
DirectSound3D Not Supported
Creative EAX 1.0 Not Supported
Creative EAX 2.0 Not Supported
Creative EAX 3.0 Not Supported


DirectX Music

[ Microsoft Synthesizer ]

DirectMusic Device Properties:
Device Description Microsoft Synthesizer
Synthesizer Type Software
Device Class Output Port
Device Type User-Mode Synthesizer
Audio Channels 2
MIDI Channels 16000
Voices 1000
Available Memory System Memory

DirectMusic Device Features:
Built-In GM Instrument Set No
Built-In Roland GS Sound Set No
DirectSound Supported
DLS L1 Sample Collections Supported
DLS L2 Sample Collections Supported
External MIDI Port No
Fixed DLS Memory Size No
Port Sharing Not Supported
Chorus Effect Not Supported
Delay Effect Not Supported
Reverb Effect Supported


DirectX Input

[ Mus ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Mus
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Axes 3
Buttons/Keys 6

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported

[ Tangentbord ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Tangentbord
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Buttons/Keys 128

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported

[ Saitek Eclipse Keyboard ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Saitek Eclipse Keyboard
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Buttons/Keys 16

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported

[ Saitek Eclipse Keyboard ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Saitek Eclipse Keyboard
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown
Buttons/Keys 3

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported

[ Saitek Eclipse Keyboard ]

DirectInput Device Properties:
Device Description Saitek Eclipse Keyboard
Device Type Unknown
Device Subtype Unknown

DirectInput Device Features:
Emulated Device Yes
Alias Device No
Polled Device No
Polled Data Format No
Attack Force Feedback Not Supported
Deadband Force Feedback Not Supported
Fade Force Feedback Not Supported
Force Feedback Not Supported
Saturation Force Feedback Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Coefficients Not Supported
+/- Force Feedback Saturation Not Supported


Windows Devices

[ Devices ]

Andra enheter:
PCI Device 

Bildskärmar:
Philips Brilliance 109P (109P2) 5.1.2001.0

Bildskärmskort:
NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM) 6.14.10.9371

Dator:
ACPI Uniprocessor PC 5.1.2600.0

Diskenheter:
Generic USB CF Reader USB Device 5.1.2535.0
Generic USB MS Reader USB Device 5.1.2535.0
Generic USB SD Reader USB Device 5.1.2535.0
Generic USB SM Reader USB Device 5.1.2535.0
SAMSUNG SP1614C 5.1.2535.0

DVD-/CD-ROM-enheter:
LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1633S 5.1.2535.0

HID (Human Interface Devices):
HID-kompatibel enhet 5.1.2600.0
HID-kompatibel enhet 5.1.2600.0
HID-kompatible konsumentkontrollenhet 5.1.2600.0
USB HID (Human Interface Device) 5.1.2600.0
USB HID (Human Interface Device) 5.1.2600.0
USB HID (Human Interface Device) 5.1.2600.0

Icke-Plug and Play-drivrutiner:
1394 ARP-klientprotokoll 
AFD Networking Support Environment 
Beep 
dmboot 
dmload 
Fips 
Generic Packet Classifier 
IPSEC driver 
ksecdd 
mnmdd 
mountmgr 
NDIS System Driver 
NDIS-protokoll för I/O i användarläge 
NDProxy 
NetBios over Tcpip 
Null 
PartMgr 
ParVdm 
RDPCDD 
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver 
Remote Access IP ARP Driver 
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver 
Serial 
StarForce Protection Environment Driver (version 1.x) 
StarForce Protection Helper Driver (version 2.x) 
StarForce Protection VFS Driver (version 2.x) 
TCP/IP Protocol Driver 
VgaSave 
VolSnap 

IDE ATA/ATAPI-styrenheter:
Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651 7.0.0.1011
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F 7.0.0.1011
Primär IDE-kanal 5.1.2600.0
Primär IDE-kanal 5.1.2600.0
Sekundär IDE-kanal 5.1.2600.0
Sekundär IDE-kanal 5.1.2600.0

IEEE 1394-bussvärdstyrenheter:
VIA OHCI-kompatibel IEEE 1394-värdstyrenhet 5.1.2535.0

Lagringsvolymer:
Allmän volym 5.1.2600.0
Allmän volym 5.1.2600.0
Allmän volym 5.1.2600.0
Allmän volym 5.1.2600.0
Allmän volym 5.1.2600.0

Ljud-, video- och spelenheter:
Aureal Vortex Game Port 5.1.2535.0
Ljud-CODEC 5.1.2535.0
Mediekontrollenheter 5.1.2535.0
Video-CODEC 5.1.2535.0
Äldre ljuddrivrutiner 5.1.2535.0
Äldre videoinspelningsenheter 5.1.2535.0

Möss och andra pekdon:
HID-kompatibel mus 5.1.2600.0

Nätverkskort:
1394 Net Adapter 5.1.2535.0
Direkt parallell 5.1.2535.0
Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Miniport för paketschemaläggning 5.1.2535.0
Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC 5.643.411.2006
WAN Miniport (IP) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (IP) - Miniport för paketschemaläggning 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (L2TP) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPPOE) 5.1.2535.0
WAN Miniport (PPTP) 5.1.2535.0

Portar (COM & LPT):
ECP-skrivarport (LPT1) 5.1.2600.0

Processorer:
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.93GHz 5.1.2535.0

Systemenheter:
ACPI Fixed Feature Button 5.1.2600.0
ACPI Power Button 5.1.2600.0
DMA-styrenhet 5.1.2600.0
Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E 7.0.0.1011
Intel(R) 82801FB LPC Interface Controller - 2640 7.0.0.1011
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2660 7.0.0.1011
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM SMBus Controller - 266A 7.0.0.1011
Intel(r) 82802 Firmware Hub Device 5.1.2600.0
Intel(R) 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GE/GL PCI Express Root Port - 2581 7.0.0.1019
Intel(R) 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GE/GL Processor to I/O Controller - 2580 7.0.0.1019
ISAPNP Read Data Port 5.1.2600.0
Logical Disk Manager 5.1.2600.0
Microcode Update Device 5.1.2600.0
Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 5.1.2535.0
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.0
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.0
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.0
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.0
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.0
Motherboard resources 5.1.2600.0
Numeric data processor 5.1.2600.0
PCI bus 5.1.2600.0
Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator 5.1.2600.0
Printer Port Logical Interface 5.1.2600.0
Programmable interrupt controller 5.1.2600.0
System board 5.1.2600.0
System board 5.1.2600.0
System CMOS/real time clock 5.1.2600.0
System speaker 5.1.2600.0
System timer 5.1.2600.0
Terminal Server Device Redirector 5.1.2600.0
Terminal Server Keyboard Driver 5.1.2600.0
Terminal Server Mouse Driver 5.1.2600.0
Volume Manager 5.1.2600.0

Tangentbord:
HID-tangentbordsenhet 5.1.2600.0

USB-styrenheter (Universal Serial Bus):
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2658 7.0.0.1011
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2659 7.0.0.1011
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A 7.0.0.1011
Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265B 7.0.0.1011
USB-enhet (sammansatt) 5.1.2600.0
USB-masslagringsenhet 5.1.2600.0
USB-rotnav (hub) 5.1.2600.0
USB-rotnav (hub) 5.1.2600.0
USB-rotnav (hub) 5.1.2600.0
USB-rotnav (hub) 5.1.2600.0
USB-styrenhet (Universal Serial Bus) 

[ Andra enheter / PCI Device ]

Device Resources:
IRQ 10
Memory CCFFC000-CCFFFFFF

[ Bildskärmar / Philips Brilliance 109P (109P2) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Philips Brilliance 109P (109P2)
Driver Date 2001-06-06
Driver Version 5.1.2001.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File monitor6.inf
Hardware ID Monitor\PHL0005
Monitor Philips Brilliance 109P (109P2)

[ Bildskärmskort / NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)
Driver Date 2006-10-22
Driver Version 6.14.10.9371
Driver Provider NVIDIA
INF File oem3.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0161&SUBSYS_99151462&REV_A1
Location Information PCI-buss 1, enhet 0, funktion 0
PCI Device MSI NX6200TC-E (MS-8991) Video Adapter

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory CD000000-CDFFFFFF
Memory CE000000-CEFFFFFF
Memory D0000000-DFFFFFFF
Port 03B0-03BB
Port 03C0-03DF

[ Dator / ACPI Uniprocessor PC ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Uniprocessor PC
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File hal.inf
Hardware ID acpiapic_up

[ Diskenheter / Generic USB CF Reader USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_CF_Reader___1.01

[ Diskenheter / Generic USB MS Reader USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_MS_Reader___1.03

[ Diskenheter / Generic USB SD Reader USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_SD_Reader___1.00

[ Diskenheter / Generic USB SM Reader USB Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID USBSTOR\DiskGeneric_USB_SM_Reader___1.02

[ Diskenheter / SAMSUNG SP1614C ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description SAMSUNG SP1614C
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File disk.inf
Hardware ID IDE\DiskSAMSUNG_SP1614C_________________________SW100-30
Location Information 0

[ DVD-/CD-ROM-enheter / LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1633S ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1633S
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cdrom.inf
Hardware ID IDE\CdRomLITE-ON_DVDRW_SOHW-1633S________________BPSA____
Location Information 0

[ HID (Human Interface Devices) / HID-kompatibel enhet ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HID-kompatibel enhet
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File input.inf
Hardware ID HID\Vid_06a3&Pid_8020&Rev_0130&MI_01&Col02

[ HID (Human Interface Devices) / HID-kompatibel enhet ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HID-kompatibel enhet
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File input.inf
Hardware ID HID\Vid_06a3&Pid_8020&Rev_0130&MI_01&Col03

[ HID (Human Interface Devices) / HID-kompatible konsumentkontrollenhet ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HID-kompatible konsumentkontrollenhet
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File hidserv.inf
Hardware ID HID\Vid_06a3&Pid_8020&Rev_0130&MI_01&Col01

[ HID (Human Interface Devices) / USB HID (Human Interface Device) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB HID (Human Interface Device)
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File input.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_046d&Pid_c01b&Rev_1800
Location Information USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse

[ HID (Human Interface Devices) / USB HID (Human Interface Device) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB HID (Human Interface Device)
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File input.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_06a3&Pid_8020&Rev_0130&MI_00
Location Information Saitek Eclipse Keyboard

[ HID (Human Interface Devices) / USB HID (Human Interface Device) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB HID (Human Interface Device)
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File input.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_06a3&Pid_8020&Rev_0130&MI_01
Location Information Saitek Eclipse Keyboard

[ Icke-Plug and Play-drivrutiner / Serial ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Serial

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI-styrenheter / Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651
Driver Date 2005-01-10
Driver Version 7.0.0.1011
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich6ide.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2651&SUBSYS_2A0A103C&REV_03
Location Information PCI-buss 0, enhet 31, funktion 2
PCI Device Intel 82801FB ICH6 - Serial-ATA/150 IDE Controller [B-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 19
Port 9000-900F
Port 9400-9403
Port 9800-9807
Port A000-A003
Port A400-A407

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI-styrenheter / Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F
Driver Date 2005-01-10
Driver Version 7.0.0.1011
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich6ide.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266F&SUBSYS_2A0A103C&REV_03
Location Information PCI-buss 0, enhet 31, funktion 1
PCI Device Intel 82801FB ICH6 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [B-1]

Device Resources:
Port FFA0-FFAF

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI-styrenheter / Primär IDE-kanal ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primär IDE-kanal
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID Intel-2651
Location Information Primary Channel

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI-styrenheter / Primär IDE-kanal ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Primär IDE-kanal
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID Intel-266f
Location Information Primary Channel

Device Resources:
IRQ 14
Port 01F0-01F7
Port 03F6-03F6

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI-styrenheter / Sekundär IDE-kanal ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Sekundär IDE-kanal
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID Intel-2651
Location Information Secondary Channel

[ IDE ATA/ATAPI-styrenheter / Sekundär IDE-kanal ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Sekundär IDE-kanal
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File mshdc.inf
Hardware ID Intel-266f
Location Information Secondary Channel

Device Resources:
IRQ 15
Port 0170-0177
Port 0376-0376

[ IEEE 1394-bussvärdstyrenheter / VIA OHCI-kompatibel IEEE 1394-värdstyrenhet ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description VIA OHCI-kompatibel IEEE 1394-värdstyrenhet
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File 1394.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_2A0C103C&REV_80
Location Information PCI-buss 3, enhet 1, funktion 0
PCI Device VIA VT6307 Fire IIM IEEE1394 Host Controller

Device Resources:
IRQ 20
Memory CFFFF800-CFFFFFFF
Port E800-E87F

[ Lagringsvolymer / Allmän volym ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Allmän volym
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Lagringsvolymer / Allmän volym ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Allmän volym
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Lagringsvolymer / Allmän volym ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Allmän volym
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Lagringsvolymer / Allmän volym ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Allmän volym
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Lagringsvolymer / Allmän volym ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Allmän volym
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File volume.inf
Hardware ID STORAGE\Volume

[ Ljud-, video- och spelenheter / Aureal Vortex Game Port ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Aureal Vortex Game Port
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File adm_port.inf
Hardware ID mf\pci_ven_12eb_gameport

[ Ljud-, video- och spelenheter / Ljud-CODEC ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Ljud-CODEC
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMACM

[ Ljud-, video- och spelenheter / Mediekontrollenheter ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Mediekontrollenheter
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMMCI

[ Ljud-, video- och spelenheter / Video-CODEC ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Video-CODEC
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVID

[ Ljud-, video- och spelenheter / Äldre ljuddrivrutiner ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Äldre ljuddrivrutiner
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMDRV

[ Ljud-, video- och spelenheter / Äldre videoinspelningsenheter ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Äldre videoinspelningsenheter
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File wave.inf
Hardware ID MS_MMVCD

[ Möss och andra pekdon / HID-kompatibel mus ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HID-kompatibel mus
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msmouse.inf
Hardware ID HID\Vid_046d&Pid_c01b&Rev_1800

[ Nätverkskort / 1394 Net Adapter ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description 1394 Net Adapter
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File net1394.inf
Hardware ID V1394\NIC1394

[ Nätverkskort / Direkt parallell ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Direkt parallell
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_ptiminiport

[ Nätverkskort / Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Miniport för paketschemaläggning ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Miniport för paketschemaläggning
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Nätverkskort / Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Driver Date 2006-04-11
Driver Version 5.643.411.2006
Driver Provider Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
INF File oem6.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_2A0B103C&REV_10
Location Information PCI-buss 3, enhet 2, funktion 0
PCI Device Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]

Device Resources:
IRQ 21
Memory CFFFF400-CFFFF4FF
Port E400-E4FF

[ Nätverkskort / WAN Miniport (IP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP)
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_ndiswanip

[ Nätverkskort / WAN Miniport (IP) - Miniport för paketschemaläggning ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (IP) - Miniport för paketschemaläggning
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netpsa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pschedmp

[ Nätverkskort / WAN Miniport (L2TP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (L2TP)
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_l2tpminiport

[ Nätverkskort / WAN Miniport (PPPOE) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pppoeminiport

[ Nätverkskort / WAN Miniport (PPTP) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description WAN Miniport (PPTP)
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File netrasa.inf
Hardware ID ms_pptpminiport

[ Portar (COM & LPT) / ECP-skrivarport (LPT1) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ECP-skrivarport (LPT1)
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File msports.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0401
PnP Device ECP Parallel Port

Device Resources:
DMA 03
Port 0378-037F
Port 0778-077F

[ Processorer / Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.93GHz ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.93GHz
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File cpu.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\GenuineIntel_-_x86_Family_15_Model_4

[ Systemenheter / ACPI Fixed Feature Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Fixed Feature Button
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\FixedButton

[ Systemenheter / ACPI Power Button ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ACPI Power Button
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C0C
PnP Device Power Button

[ Systemenheter / DMA-styrenhet ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description DMA-styrenhet
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0200
PnP Device DMA Controller

Device Resources:
DMA 04
Port 0000-000F
Port 0081-0083
Port 0087-0087
Port 0089-008B
Port 008F-008F
Port 00C0-00DF

[ Systemenheter / Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Driver Date 2005-01-10
Driver Version 7.0.0.1011
Driver Provider Intel
INF File dmi_pci.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_D3
Location Information PCI-buss 0, enhet 30, funktion 0
PCI Device Intel 82801FB I/O Controller Hub 6 (ICH6) [B-1]

[ Systemenheter / Intel(R) 82801FB LPC Interface Controller - 2640 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801FB LPC Interface Controller - 2640
Driver Date 2005-01-10
Driver Version 7.0.0.1011
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich6core.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2640&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03
Location Information PCI-buss 0, enhet 31, funktion 0
PCI Device Intel 82801FB ICH6 - LPC Bridge [B-1]

[ Systemenheter / Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2660 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2660
Driver Date 2005-01-10
Driver Version 7.0.0.1011
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich6core.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2660&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_03
Location Information PCI-buss 0, enhet 28, funktion 0
PCI Device Intel 82801FB ICH6 - PCI Express Port 1 [B-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Port D000-DFFF

[ Systemenheter / Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM SMBus Controller - 266A ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM SMBus Controller - 266A
Driver Date 2005-01-10
Driver Version 7.0.0.1011
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich6core.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266A&SUBSYS_2A0A103C&REV_03
Location Information PCI-buss 0, enhet 31, funktion 3
PCI Device Intel 82801FB ICH6 - SMBus Controller [B-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 10
Port 0400-041F

[ Systemenheter / Intel(r) 82802 Firmware Hub Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(r) 82802 Firmware Hub Device
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\INT0800
PnP Device Intel Flash EEPROM

Device Resources:
Memory FFB80000-FFBFFFFF
Memory FFF80000-FFFFFFFF

[ Systemenheter / Intel(R) 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GE/GL PCI Express Root Port - 2581 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GE/GL PCI Express Root Port - 2581
Driver Date 2005-03-10
Driver Version 7.0.0.1019
Driver Provider Intel
INF File 915.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2581&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_0E
Location Information PCI-buss 0, enhet 1, funktion 0
PCI Device Intel 82915P PCI Express Root Port [C-2]

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory CD000000-CFEFFFFF
Memory D0000000-DFFFFFFF
Port 03B0-03BB
Port 03C0-03DF
Port C000-CFFF

[ Systemenheter / Intel(R) 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GE/GL Processor to I/O Controller - 2580 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GE/GL Processor to I/O Controller - 2580
Driver Date 2005-03-10
Driver Version 7.0.0.1019
Driver Provider Intel
INF File 915.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2580&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_0E
Location Information PCI-buss 0, enhet 0, funktion 0
PCI Device Intel 82915P Memory Controller Hub [C-2]

[ Systemenheter / ISAPNP Read Data Port ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description ISAPNP Read Data Port
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ISAPNP\ReadDataPort

Device Resources:
Port 0274-0277
Port 0279-0279
Port 0A79-0A79

[ Systemenheter / Logical Disk Manager ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Logical Disk Manager
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\DMIO

[ Systemenheter / Microcode Update Device ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microcode Update Device
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\update

[ Systemenheter / Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File acpi.inf
Hardware ID ACPI_HAL\PNP0C08
PnP Device ACPI Driver/BIOS

Device Resources:
IRQ 09

[ Systemenheter / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
Memory E0000000-EFFFFFFF

[ Systemenheter / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
Memory E0000000-EFFFFFFF

[ Systemenheter / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
Port 0680-06FF

[ Systemenheter / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
Memory FFC00000-FFF7FFFF





Sorry for any eventuall Swedish, If you can't understand you can teach me how to do it in English and i will report in English.


----------



## Foonksh (Dec 19, 2006)

Device Resources:
Memory FED1C000-FED1FFFF
Memory FED20000-FED8FFFF
Port 0010-001F
Port 0022-003F
Port 0044-005F
Port 0062-0063
Port 0065-006F
Port 0072-007F
Port 0080-0080
Port 0084-0086
Port 0088-0088
Port 008C-008E
Port 0090-009F
Port 00A2-00BF
Port 00E0-00EF
Port 0480-04BF
Port 04D0-04D1
Port 0800-087F

[ Systemenheter / Motherboard resources ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Motherboard resources
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C02
PnP Device Motherboard Resources

Device Resources:
Memory FEC00000-FEC00FFF
Memory FEE00000-FEE00FFF
Port 0060-0060
Port 0064-0064

[ Systemenheter / Numeric data processor ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Numeric data processor
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C04
PnP Device Numeric Data Processor

Device Resources:
IRQ 13
Port 00F0-00FF

[ Systemenheter / PCI bus ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description PCI bus
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0A08
PnP Device ACPI Three-wire Device Bus

Device Resources:
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF
Memory 000C0000-000DFFFF
Memory 40010000-FFFFFFFF
Port 0000-0CF7
Port 0D00-FFFF

[ Systemenheter / Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Plug and Play Software Device Enumerator
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID root\swenum

[ Systemenheter / Printer Port Logical Interface ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Printer Port Logical Interface
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID LPTENUM\MicrosoftRawPort958A
Location Information LPT1

[ Systemenheter / Programmable interrupt controller ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Programmable interrupt controller
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0000
PnP Device Programmable Interrupt Controller

Device Resources:
Port 0020-0021
Port 00A0-00A1

[ Systemenheter / System board ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System board
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C01
PnP Device System Board Extension

Device Resources:
Memory 00000000-0009FFFF
Memory 000E0000-000FFFFF
Memory 00100000-3FFFFFFF

[ Systemenheter / System board ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System board
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0C01
PnP Device System Board Extension

Device Resources:
Memory FED13000-FED19FFF

[ Systemenheter / System CMOS/real time clock ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System CMOS/real time clock
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0B00
PnP Device Real-Time Clock

Device Resources:
IRQ 08
Port 0070-0071

[ Systemenheter / System speaker ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System speaker
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0800
PnP Device PC Speaker

Device Resources:
Port 0061-0061

[ Systemenheter / System timer ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description System timer
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ACPI\PNP0100
PnP Device System Timer

Device Resources:
IRQ 00
Port 0040-0043

[ Systemenheter / Terminal Server Device Redirector ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Device Redirector
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDPDR

[ Systemenheter / Terminal Server Keyboard Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_KBD

[ Systemenheter / Terminal Server Mouse Driver ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Terminal Server Mouse Driver
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\RDP_MOU

[ Systemenheter / Volume Manager ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Volume Manager
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File machine.inf
Hardware ID ROOT\FTDISK

[ Tangentbord / HID-tangentbordsenhet ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description HID-tangentbordsenhet
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File keyboard.inf
Hardware ID HID\Vid_06a3&Pid_8020&Rev_0130&MI_00

[ USB-styrenheter (Universal Serial Bus) / Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2658 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2658
Driver Date 2005-01-10
Driver Version 7.0.0.1011
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich6usb.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2658&SUBSYS_2A0A103C&REV_03
Location Information PCI-buss 0, enhet 29, funktion 0
PCI Device Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 23
Port A800-A81F

[ USB-styrenheter (Universal Serial Bus) / Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2659 ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2659
Driver Date 2005-01-10
Driver Version 7.0.0.1011
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich6usb.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2659&SUBSYS_2A0A103C&REV_03
Location Information PCI-buss 0, enhet 29, funktion 1
PCI Device Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 19
Port B000-B01F

[ USB-styrenheter (Universal Serial Bus) / Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A
Driver Date 2005-01-10
Driver Version 7.0.0.1011
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich6usb.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265A&SUBSYS_2A0A103C&REV_03
Location Information PCI-buss 0, enhet 29, funktion 2
PCI Device Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 18
Port B400-B41F

[ USB-styrenheter (Universal Serial Bus) / Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265B ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265B
Driver Date 2005-01-10
Driver Version 7.0.0.1011
Driver Provider Intel
INF File ich6usb.inf
Hardware ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_265B&SUBSYS_2A0A103C&REV_03
Location Information PCI-buss 0, enhet 29, funktion 3
PCI Device Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]

Device Resources:
IRQ 16
Port B800-B81F

[ USB-styrenheter (Universal Serial Bus) / USB-enhet (sammansatt) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB-enhet (sammansatt)
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usb.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_06a3&Pid_8020&Rev_0130
Location Information Saitek Eclipse Keyboard

[ USB-styrenheter (Universal Serial Bus) / USB-masslagringsenhet ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB-masslagringsenhet
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbstor.inf
Hardware ID USB\Vid_058f&Pid_9360&Rev_0100
Location Information USB Reader

[ USB-styrenheter (Universal Serial Bus) / USB-rotnav (hub) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB-rotnav (hub)
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID2659&REV0003

[ USB-styrenheter (Universal Serial Bus) / USB-rotnav (hub) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB-rotnav (hub)
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID265A&REV0003

[ USB-styrenheter (Universal Serial Bus) / USB-rotnav (hub) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB-rotnav (hub)
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID2658&REV0003

[ USB-styrenheter (Universal Serial Bus) / USB-rotnav (hub) ]

Device Properties:
Driver Description USB-rotnav (hub)
Driver Date 2001-07-01
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0
Driver Provider Microsoft
INF File usbport.inf
Hardware ID USB\ROOT_HUB&VID8086&PID265B&REV0003

[ USB-styrenheter (Universal Serial Bus) / USB-styrenhet (Universal Serial Bus) ]

Device Resources:
IRQ 05
Memory CCFFBC00-CCFFBFFF


Physical Devices

PCI Devices:
Bus 0, Device 30, Function 0 Intel 82801FB I/O Controller Hub 6 (ICH6) [B-1]
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 1 Intel 82801FB ICH6 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [B-1]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 7 Intel 82801FB ICH6 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [B-1]
Bus 0, Device 27, Function 0 Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-1]
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 0 Intel 82801FB ICH6 - LPC Bridge [B-1]
Bus 0, Device 28, Function 0 Intel 82801FB ICH6 - PCI Express Port 1 [B-1]
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 2 Intel 82801FB ICH6 - Serial-ATA/150 IDE Controller [B-1]
Bus 0, Device 31, Function 3 Intel 82801FB ICH6 - SMBus Controller [B-1]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 0 Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 1 Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 2 Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
Bus 0, Device 29, Function 3 Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
Bus 0, Device 0, Function 0 Intel 82915P Memory Controller Hub [C-2]
Bus 0, Device 1, Function 0 Intel 82915P PCI Express Root Port [C-2]
Bus 1, Device 0, Function 0 MSI NX6200TC-E (MS-8991) Video Adapter
Bus 3, Device 2, Function 0 Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]
Bus 3, Device 1, Function 0 VIA VT6307 Fire IIM IEEE1394 Host Controller

PnP Devices:
PNP0C08 ACPI Driver/BIOS
FIXEDBUTTON ACPI Fixed Feature Button
PNP0A08 ACPI Three-wire Device Bus
PNP0200 DMA Controller
PNP0401 ECP Parallel Port
INT0800 Intel Flash EEPROM
GENUINEINTEL_-_X86_FAMILY_15_MODEL_4 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.93GHz
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C02 Motherboard Resources
PNP0C04 Numeric Data Processor
PNP0800 PC Speaker
PNP0C0C Power Button
PNP0000 Programmable Interrupt Controller
PNP0B00 Real-Time Clock
PNP0C01 System Board Extension
PNP0C01 System Board Extension
PNP0100 System Timer

LPT PnP Devices:
MICROSOFTRAWPORT Printer Port Logical Interface

USB Devices:
046D C01B USB HID (Human Interface Device)
06A3 8020 USB HID (Human Interface Device)
06A3 8020 USB HID (Human Interface Device)
06A3 8020 USB-enhet (sammansatt)
058F 9360 USB-masslagringsenhet

Ports:
LPT1 ECP-skrivarport (LPT1)


PCI Devices

[ Intel 82801FB I/O Controller Hub 6 (ICH6) [B-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801FB I/O Controller Hub 6 (ICH6) [B-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 30 / 0
Device ID 8086-244E
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision D3
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801FB ICH6 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [B-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801FB ICH6 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [B-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 1
Device ID 8086-266F
Subsystem ID 103C-2A0A
Device Class 0101 (IDE Controller)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801FB ICH6 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [B-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801FB ICH6 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [B-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 7
Device ID 8086-265C
Subsystem ID 103C-2A0A
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-1]
Bus Type PCI Express
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 27 / 0
Device ID 8086-2668
Subsystem ID 103C-2A09
Device Class 0403 (High Definition Audio)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801FB ICH6 - LPC Bridge [B-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801FB ICH6 - LPC Bridge [B-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 0
Device ID 8086-2640
Subsystem ID 103C-2A0A
Device Class 0601 (PCI/ISA Bridge)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801FB ICH6 - PCI Express Port 1 [B-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801FB ICH6 - PCI Express Port 1 [B-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 28 / 0
Device ID 8086-2660
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801FB ICH6 - Serial-ATA/150 IDE Controller [B-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801FB ICH6 - Serial-ATA/150 IDE Controller [B-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 2
Device ID 8086-2651
Subsystem ID 103C-2A0A
Device Class 0101 (IDE Controller)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801FB ICH6 - SMBus Controller [B-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801FB ICH6 - SMBus Controller [B-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 31 / 3
Device ID 8086-266A
Subsystem ID 103C-2A0A
Device Class 0C05 (Serial Bus Controller)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Disabled

[ Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 0
Device ID 8086-2658
Subsystem ID 103C-2A0A
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 1
Device ID 8086-2659
Subsystem ID 103C-2A0A
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 2
Device ID 8086-265A
Subsystem ID 103C-2A0A
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 29 / 3
Device ID 8086-265B
Subsystem ID 103C-2A0A
Device Class 0C03 (USB Controller)
Revision 03
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82915P Memory Controller Hub [C-2] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82915P Memory Controller Hub [C-2]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 0 / 0
Device ID 8086-2580
Subsystem ID 103C-2A08
Device Class 0600 (Host/PCI Bridge)
Revision 0E
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Intel 82915P PCI Express Root Port [C-2] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Intel 82915P PCI Express Root Port [C-2]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 0 / 1 / 0
Device ID 8086-2581
Subsystem ID 0000-0000
Device Class 0604 (PCI/PCI Bridge)
Revision 0E
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ MSI NX6200TC-E (MS-8991) Video Adapter ]

Device Properties:
Device Description MSI NX6200TC-E (MS-8991) Video Adapter
Bus Type PCI Express x16
Bus / Device / Function 1 / 0 / 0
Device ID 10DE-0161
Subsystem ID 1462-9915
Device Class 0300 (VGA Display Controller)
Revision A1
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C] ]

Device Properties:
Device Description Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 3 / 2 / 0
Device ID 10EC-8139
Subsystem ID 103C-2A0B
Device Class 0200 (Ethernet Controller)
Revision 10
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Supported, Disabled

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled

[ VIA VT6307 Fire IIM IEEE1394 Host Controller ]

Device Properties:
Device Description VIA VT6307 Fire IIM IEEE1394 Host Controller
Bus Type PCI
Bus / Device / Function 3 / 1 / 0
Device ID 1106-3044
Subsystem ID 103C-2A0C
Device Class 0C00 (Firewire Controller)
Revision 80
Fast Back-to-Back Transactions Not Supported

Device Features:
66 MHz Operation Not Supported
Bus Mastering Enabled


Device Resources

Resource Share Device Description
DMA 03 Exclusive ECP-skrivarport (LPT1)
DMA 04 Exclusive DMA-styrenhet
IRQ 00 Exclusive System timer
IRQ 05 Shared USB-styrenhet (Universal Serial Bus)
IRQ 08 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock
IRQ 09 Shared Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System
IRQ 10 Shared PCI Device
IRQ 10 Shared Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM SMBus Controller - 266A
IRQ 13 Exclusive Numeric data processor
IRQ 14 Exclusive Primär IDE-kanal
IRQ 15 Exclusive Sekundär IDE-kanal
IRQ 16 Shared Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265B
IRQ 16 Shared Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2660
IRQ 16 Shared Intel(R) 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GE/GL PCI Express Root Port - 2581
IRQ 16 Shared NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)
IRQ 18 Shared Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A
IRQ 19 Shared Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2659
IRQ 19 Shared Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651
IRQ 20 Shared VIA OHCI-kompatibel IEEE 1394-värdstyrenhet
IRQ 21 Shared Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
IRQ 23 Shared Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2658
Memory 00000000-0009FFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Undetermined Intel(R) 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GE/GL PCI Express Root Port - 2581
Memory 000C0000-000DFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory 000E0000-000FFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 00100000-3FFFFFFF Exclusive System board
Memory 40010000-FFFFFFFF Shared PCI bus
Memory CCFFBC00-CCFFBFFF Undetermined USB-styrenhet (Universal Serial Bus)
Memory CCFFC000-CCFFFFFF Undetermined PCI Device
Memory CD000000-CDFFFFFF Exclusive NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)
Memory CD000000-CFEFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GE/GL PCI Express Root Port - 2581
Memory CE000000-CEFFFFFF Exclusive NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)
Memory CFFFF400-CFFFF4FF Exclusive Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Memory CFFFF800-CFFFFFFF Exclusive VIA OHCI-kompatibel IEEE 1394-värdstyrenhet
Memory D0000000-DFFFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GE/GL PCI Express Root Port - 2581
Memory D0000000-DFFFFFFF Exclusive NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)
Memory E0000000-EFFFFFFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory E0000000-EFFFFFFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FEC00000-FEC00FFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FED13000-FED19FFF Exclusive System board
Memory FED1C000-FED1FFFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FED20000-FED8FFFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FEE00000-FEE00FFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FFB80000-FFBFFFFF Exclusive Intel(r) 82802 Firmware Hub Device
Memory FFC00000-FFF7FFFF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Memory FFF80000-FFFFFFFF Exclusive Intel(r) 82802 Firmware Hub Device
Port 0000-000F Exclusive DMA-styrenhet
Port 0000-0CF7 Shared PCI bus
Port 0010-001F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0020-0021 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller
Port 0022-003F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0040-0043 Exclusive System timer
Port 0044-005F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0060-0060 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0061-0061 Exclusive System speaker
Port 0062-0063 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0064-0064 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0065-006F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0070-0071 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock
Port 0072-007F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0080-0080 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0081-0083 Exclusive DMA-styrenhet
Port 0084-0086 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0087-0087 Exclusive DMA-styrenhet
Port 0088-0088 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0089-008B Exclusive DMA-styrenhet
Port 008C-008E Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 008F-008F Exclusive DMA-styrenhet
Port 0090-009F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00A0-00A1 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller
Port 00A2-00BF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00C0-00DF Exclusive DMA-styrenhet
Port 00E0-00EF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 00F0-00FF Exclusive Numeric data processor
Port 0170-0177 Exclusive Sekundär IDE-kanal
Port 01F0-01F7 Exclusive Primär IDE-kanal
Port 0274-0277 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0279-0279 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0376-0376 Exclusive Sekundär IDE-kanal
Port 0378-037F Exclusive ECP-skrivarport (LPT1)
Port 03B0-03BB Shared NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)
Port 03B0-03BB Undetermined Intel(R) 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GE/GL PCI Express Root Port - 2581
Port 03C0-03DF Shared NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)
Port 03C0-03DF Undetermined Intel(R) 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GE/GL PCI Express Root Port - 2581
Port 03F6-03F6 Exclusive Primär IDE-kanal
Port 0400-041F Undetermined Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM SMBus Controller - 266A
Port 0480-04BF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 04D0-04D1 Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0680-06FF Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0778-077F Exclusive ECP-skrivarport (LPT1)
Port 0800-087F Exclusive Motherboard resources
Port 0A79-0A79 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port
Port 0D00-FFFF Shared PCI bus
Port 9000-900F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651
Port 9400-9403 Exclusive Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651
Port 9800-9807 Exclusive Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651
Port A000-A003 Exclusive Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651
Port A400-A407 Exclusive Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651
Port A800-A81F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2658
Port B000-B01F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 2659
Port B400-B41F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265A
Port B800-B81F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM USB Universal Host Controller - 265B
Port C000-CFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 915G/P/GV/GL/PL/910GE/GL PCI Express Root Port - 2581
Port D000-DFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM PCI Express Root Port - 2660
Port E400-E4FF Exclusive Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Port E800-E87F Exclusive VIA OHCI-kompatibel IEEE 1394-värdstyrenhet
Port FFA0-FFAF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801FB/FBM Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 266F


Input

[ HID-tangentbordsenhet ]

Keyboard Properties:
Keyboard Name HID-tangentbordsenhet
Keyboard Type IBM enhanced (101- or 102-key) keyboard
Keyboard Layout Svensk
ANSI Code Page 1252 - Västeuropeiska (Windows)
OEM Code Page 850
Repeat Delay 1
Repeat Rate 31

[ HID-kompatibel mus ]

Mouse Properties:
Mouse Name HID-kompatibel mus
Mouse Buttons 6
Mouse Hand Right
Pointer Speed 1
Double-Click Time 500 msec
X/Y Threshold 6 / 10
Wheel Scroll Lines 3

Mouse Features:
Active Window Tracking Disabled
ClickLock Disabled
Hide Pointer While Typing Enabled
Mouse Wheel Present
Move Pointer To Default Button Disabled
Pointer Trails Disabled
Sonar Disabled


Memory Read

CPU CPU Clock Motherboard Chipset Memory Read Speed
P4EE 3733 MHz MSI P4N Diamond nForce4-SLI-Intel Dual DDR2-667 7630 MB/s
P4EE 3733 MHz Dell Dimension XPS i925XE Dual DDR2-533 6920 MB/s
Pentium EE 840 3200 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 6100 MB/s
Athlon64 3500+ 2200 MHz MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum nForce3-Ultra Dual PC3200 DDR 6030 MB/s
P4 540 3200 MHz Abit IC7-MAX3 i875P Dual PC3200 DDR 5780 MB/s
P4 560 3600 MHz Intel D925XCV i925X Dual DDR2-533 5570 MB/s
P4 560 3600 MHz Foxconn 915A01-P i915P Dual DDR2-533 5420 MB/s
Athlon64 FX-51 2200 MHz Asus SK8N nForce3Pro-150 Dual PC3200R DDR 5400 MB/s
P4 520 2800 MHz Soltek SL-PT880E-RL PT880 Dual PC3200 DDR 5370 MB/s
Athlon64 X2 4800+ 2400 MHz Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe nForce4-SLI Dual PC3200 DDR 5100 MB/s
P4 3000 MHz Intel D875PBZ i875P Dual PC3200 DDR 4880 MB/s
P4EE 3400 MHz Intel D925XCV i925X Dual DDR2-533 4480 MB/s
P4 2800 MHz Gigabyte GA-8S655TX Ultra SiS655TX Dual PC3200 DDR 4370 MB/s
P4 3000 MHz Intel D865PERL i865PE Dual PC3200 DDR 4070 MB/s
P4 516 2933 MHz Asus PTGD1-LA i915P 3997 MB/s
P4 3200 MHz Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT RS350 Ext. Dual PC3200 DDR 3830 MB/s
Xeon 2800 MHz Asus PC-DL i875P Dual PC2700 DDR 3660 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Iwill P4GB iE7205 Dual PC2100 DDR 3560 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Intel D850EMV2 i850E Dual PC1066 RDRAM 3240 MB/s
Athlon64 3000+ 2000 MHz Gigabyte GA-K8N Pro nForce3-150 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 3050 MB/s
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz MSI K8T Neo-FIS2R K8T800 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 2980 MB/s
Pentium M 730J 1600 MHz Acer TravelMate 4150 i915PM Dual DDR2-400 2880 MB/s
AthlonXP 3200+ 2200 MHz Shuttle FN45 nForce2-U400 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 2790 MB/s
AthlonXP 3200+ 2200 MHz Asus A7V880 KT880 Dual PC3200 DDR 2590 MB/s
P4 2533 MHz DFI NT72-SC i850E Dual PC800 RDRAM 2560 MB/s
AthlonXP 2700+ 2166 MHz Chaintech 7NJL1 nForce2-SPP Dual PC2700 DDR 2500 MB/s
Pentium M 1500 MHz Acer TravelMate 4500 i855GME Ext. PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2470 MB/s
AthlonXP 2700+ 2166 MHz Asus A7N8X nForce2-SPP Dual PC2700 DDR 2450 MB/s
P4 2533 MHz Gigabyte GA-8PE667 Ultra i845PE PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2450 MB/s
P4 3066 MHz Asus P4PE i845PE PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2400 MB/s
AthlonXP 3200+ 2200 MHz ASRock K7S8XE+ SiS748 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 2370 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Asus P4S533-E SiS645DX PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2330 MB/s
AthlonXP 2600+ 2100 MHz MSI KT4V KT400 PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2270 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Gigabyte GA-8GE667 Pro i845GE Int. PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2240 MB/s
Sempron 2600+ 1833 MHz ASRock K7VT4A+ KT400A PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2150 MB/s
P4 1300 MHz Dell Dimension 8100 i850 Dual PC600 RDRAM 2040 MB/s
Celeron 1700 MHz DFI PE21-EC P4X400 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 2020 MB/s
Celeron 2000 MHz Gigabyte GA-8PEMT4 i845PE PC2100 DDR SDRAM 2000 MB/s
AthlonXP 2100+ 1733 MHz Abit NF7 nForce2-SPP Dual PC2100 DDR 1990 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Asus P4S533-E SiS645DX PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1960 MB/s
P4 1600 MHz Asus P4B266 i845D PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1940 MB/s
P4 1800 MHz MSI 845E Max i845E PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1940 MB/s
P4 2000 MHz Shuttle AV40 P4X266 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1920 MB/s
AthlonXP 2200+ 1800 MHz Chaintech 7NJL1 nForce2-SPP PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1900 MB/s
Celeron 1700 MHz Asus P4S333-VM SiS650 Ext. PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1870 MB/s
Celeron 1800 MHz TriGem Imperial i845GL Int. PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1870 MB/s
AthlonXP 2000+ 1666 MHz Epox EP-8KHA+ KT266A PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1850 MB/s
P4 1700 MHz ASRock PE Pro SiS645 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1810 MB/s
AthlonXP 1800+ 1533 MHz Abit AT7-MAX2 KT400 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1790 MB/s
AthlonXP 2000+ 1666 MHz MSI KT3 Ultra-ARU KT333 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1770 MB/s
AthlonXP 1800+ 1533 MHz ECS K7S5A SiS735 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1710 MB/s
Athlon 1200 MHz Abit KG7 AMD760 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1700 MB/s
Athlon 1200 MHz Asus A7M266 AMD760 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1560 MB/s
AthlonXP 1500+ 1333 MHz Asus A7V266 KT266 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 1500 MB/s
Celeron 1700 MHz ECS P4S5A/DX+ SiS645DX PC133 SDRAM 1040 MB/s
AthlonXP 1700+ 1466 MHz AOpen AK73A KT133A PC133 SDRAM 990 MB/s
PIII-E 866 MHz Asus CUSL2 i815E Ext. PC133 SDRAM 980 MB/s
P4 1600 MHz Dell Dimension 4300 i845 PC133 SDRAM 950 MB/s
PIII-E 866 MHz ECS P6VAP-A+ ApolloPro133A PC133 SDRAM 840 MB/s
PIII-E 600 MHz Acorp 6V8633A ApolloPro266 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 770 MB/s
PIII-E 866 MHz Intel CC820 i820 PC100 SDRAM 760 MB/s
AthlonXP 1700+ 1466 MHz PCChips M810LR SiS730S Ext. PC133 SDRAM 740 MB/s
Athlon 600 MHz Asus K7M AMD-750 PC100 SDRAM 730 MB/s
Celeron 900 MHz MSI 815EP Pro i815EP PC100 SDRAM 710 MB/s
PIII 600 MHz Asus P2B i440BX PC133 SDRAM 670 MB/s
C3 1333 MHz VIA EPIA SP CN400 Int. PC3200 DDR SDRAM 550 MB/s
Duron 850 MHz Gigabyte GA-7IXE4 AMD750 PC100 SDRAM 460 MB/s
Celeron 466 MHz IBM 628848U i810 Int. PC66 SDRAM 390 MB/s
PII 266 MHz Intel DK440LX i440LX PC66 SDRAM 350 MB/s
K6-III 450 MHz Asus P5A ALADDiN5 PC100 SDRAM 290 MB/s
K6-III 400 MHz Epox EP-MVP3G-M MVP3 PC100 SDRAM 260 MB/s
K6-2 450 MHz Gigabyte GA-5AX ALADDiN5 PC100 SDRAM 260 MB/s
C3 800 MHz VIA EPIA PLE133 PC133 SDRAM 210 MB/s
PentiumMMX 166 MHz Asus TX97-E i430TX PC66 SDRAM 190 MB/s
PentiumPro 200 MHz Intel AP440FX i440FX 66 MHz FPM RAM 160 MB/s
C6 200 MHz M Technology R525 i430FX 66 MHz EDO RAM 60 MB/s
K6 266 MHz Asus SP97-V SiS5598 Int. 66 MHz EDO RAM 60 MB/s
Am5x86 133 MHz Gigabyte GA-5486AL ALi1489 EDO RAM 50 MB/s


Memory Write

CPU CPU Clock Motherboard Chipset Memory Write Speed
P4EE 3733 MHz MSI P4N Diamond nForce4-SLI-Intel Dual DDR2-667 2980 MB/s
Athlon64 3500+ 2200 MHz MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum nForce3-Ultra Dual PC3200 DDR 2600 MB/s
Pentium EE 840 3200 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 2280 MB/s
P4 560 3600 MHz Intel D925XCV i925X Dual DDR2-533 2280 MB/s
P4 560 3600 MHz Foxconn 915A01-P i915P Dual DDR2-533 2200 MB/s
P4EE 3733 MHz Dell Dimension XPS i925XE Dual DDR2-533 2040 MB/s
Athlon64 FX-51 2200 MHz Asus SK8N nForce3Pro-150 Dual PC3200R DDR 1750 MB/s
P4 3000 MHz Intel D875PBZ i875P Dual PC3200 DDR 1750 MB/s
P4 540 3200 MHz Abit IC7-MAX3 i875P Dual PC3200 DDR 1740 MB/s
Athlon64 X2 4800+ 2400 MHz Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe nForce4-SLI Dual PC3200 DDR 1650 MB/s
P4EE 3400 MHz Intel D925XCV i925X Dual DDR2-533 1640 MB/s
P4 516 2933 MHz Asus PTGD1-LA i915P 1617 MB/s
P4 520 2800 MHz Soltek SL-PT880E-RL PT880 Dual PC3200 DDR 1550 MB/s
Xeon 2800 MHz Asus PC-DL i875P Dual PC2700 DDR 1540 MB/s
P4 2800 MHz Gigabyte GA-8S655TX Ultra SiS655TX Dual PC3200 DDR 1480 MB/s
P4 3000 MHz Intel D865PERL i865PE Dual PC3200 DDR 1440 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Intel D850EMV2 i850E Dual PC1066 RDRAM 1330 MB/s
Athlon64 3200+ 2000 MHz MSI K8T Neo-FIS2R K8T800 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 1220 MB/s
AthlonXP 3200+ 2200 MHz Shuttle FN45 nForce2-U400 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 1120 MB/s
Athlon64 3000+ 2000 MHz Gigabyte GA-K8N Pro nForce3-150 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 1110 MB/s
P4 2533 MHz DFI NT72-SC i850E Dual PC800 RDRAM 1110 MB/s
AthlonXP 2700+ 2166 MHz Chaintech 7NJL1 nForce2-SPP Dual PC2700 DDR 1000 MB/s
AthlonXP 2700+ 2166 MHz Asus A7N8X nForce2-SPP Dual PC2700 DDR 980 MB/s
P4 3200 MHz Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT RS350 Ext. Dual PC3200 DDR 970 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Iwill P4GB iE7205 Dual PC2100 DDR 900 MB/s
AthlonXP 3200+ 2200 MHz Asus A7V880 KT880 Dual PC3200 DDR 880 MB/s
P4 2533 MHz Gigabyte GA-8PE667 Ultra i845PE PC2700 DDR SDRAM 860 MB/s
AthlonXP 2100+ 1733 MHz Abit NF7 nForce2-SPP Dual PC2100 DDR 810 MB/s
Pentium M 730J 1600 MHz Acer TravelMate 4150 i915PM Dual DDR2-400 780 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Asus P4S533-E SiS645DX PC2700 DDR SDRAM 780 MB/s
AthlonXP 2200+ 1800 MHz Chaintech 7NJL1 nForce2-SPP PC2100 DDR SDRAM 760 MB/s
AthlonXP 3200+ 2200 MHz ASRock K7S8XE+ SiS748 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 750 MB/s
Celeron 1700 MHz DFI PE21-EC P4X400 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 750 MB/s
P4 1600 MHz Asus P4B266 i845D PC2100 DDR SDRAM 740 MB/s
AthlonXP 2600+ 2100 MHz MSI KT4V KT400 PC2700 DDR SDRAM 730 MB/s
P4 3066 MHz Asus P4PE i845PE PC2700 DDR SDRAM 700 MB/s
Celeron 1700 MHz Asus P4S333-VM SiS650 Ext. PC2100 DDR SDRAM 700 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Gigabyte GA-8GE667 Pro i845GE Int. PC2700 DDR SDRAM 690 MB/s
P4 1700 MHz ASRock PE Pro SiS645 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 690 MB/s
Pentium M 1500 MHz Acer TravelMate 4500 i855GME Ext. PC2700 DDR SDRAM 680 MB/s
P4 2400 MHz Asus P4S533-E SiS645DX PC2100 DDR SDRAM 680 MB/s
P4 1800 MHz MSI 845E Max i845E PC2100 DDR SDRAM 660 MB/s
P4 1300 MHz Dell Dimension 8100 i850 Dual PC600 RDRAM 650 MB/s
P4 2000 MHz Shuttle AV40 P4X266 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 650 MB/s
Celeron 1800 MHz TriGem Imperial i845GL Int. PC2100 DDR SDRAM 650 MB/s
Celeron 2000 MHz Gigabyte GA-8PEMT4 i845PE PC2100 DDR SDRAM 640 MB/s
Sempron 2600+ 1833 MHz ASRock K7VT4A+ KT400A PC2700 DDR SDRAM 630 MB/s
AthlonXP 2000+ 1666 MHz MSI KT3 Ultra-ARU KT333 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 590 MB/s
AthlonXP 1800+ 1533 MHz Abit AT7-MAX2 KT400 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 560 MB/s
AthlonXP 2000+ 1666 MHz Epox EP-8KHA+ KT266A PC2100 DDR SDRAM 510 MB/s
AthlonXP 1800+ 1533 MHz ECS K7S5A SiS735 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 510 MB/s
Athlon 1200 MHz Abit KG7 AMD760 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 500 MB/s
Celeron 1700 MHz ECS P4S5A/DX+ SiS645DX PC133 SDRAM 490 MB/s
Athlon 1200 MHz Asus A7M266 AMD760 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 470 MB/s
AthlonXP 1500+ 1333 MHz Asus A7V266 KT266 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 430 MB/s
P4 1600 MHz Dell Dimension 4300 i845 PC133 SDRAM 350 MB/s
AthlonXP 1700+ 1466 MHz PCChips M810LR SiS730S Ext. PC133 SDRAM 350 MB/s
AthlonXP 1700+ 1466 MHz AOpen AK73A KT133A PC133 SDRAM 310 MB/s
Athlon 600 MHz Asus K7M AMD-750 PC100 SDRAM 300 MB/s
PIII 600 MHz Asus P2B i440BX PC133 SDRAM 260 MB/s
PIII-E 866 MHz Asus CUSL2 i815E Ext. PC133 SDRAM 240 MB/s
C3 1333 MHz VIA EPIA SP CN400 Int. PC3200 DDR SDRAM 200 MB/s
Duron 850 MHz Gigabyte GA-7IXE4 AMD750 PC100 SDRAM 200 MB/s
PIII-E 866 MHz ECS P6VAP-A+ ApolloPro133A PC133 SDRAM 190 MB/s
PIII-E 600 MHz Acorp 6V8633A ApolloPro266 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 190 MB/s
Celeron 900 MHz MSI 815EP Pro i815EP PC100 SDRAM 180 MB/s
PIII-E 866 MHz Intel CC820 i820 PC100 SDRAM 140 MB/s
Celeron 466 MHz IBM 628848U i810 Int. PC66 SDRAM 140 MB/s
C3 800 MHz VIA EPIA PLE133 PC133 SDRAM 130 MB/s
PII 266 MHz Intel DK440LX i440LX PC66 SDRAM 120 MB/s
K6-III 450 MHz Asus P5A ALADDiN5 PC100 SDRAM 120 MB/s
K6-III 400 MHz Epox EP-MVP3G-M MVP3 PC100 SDRAM 120 MB/s
PentiumMMX 166 MHz Asus TX97-E i430TX PC66 SDRAM 90 MB/s
K6-2 450 MHz Gigabyte GA-5AX ALADDiN5 PC100 SDRAM 80 MB/s
PentiumPro 200 MHz Intel AP440FX i440FX 66 MHz FPM RAM 80 MB/s
C6 200 MHz M Technology R525 i430FX 66 MHz EDO RAM 60 MB/s
K6 266 MHz Asus SP97-V SiS5598 Int. 66 MHz EDO RAM 40 MB/s
Am5x86 133 MHz Gigabyte GA-5486AL ALi1489 EDO RAM 30 MB/s


Memory Latency

CPU CPU Clock Motherboard Chipset Memory CL-RCD-RP-RAS Latency
Athlon64 3500+ 2200 MHz MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum nForce3-Ultra Dual PC3200 DDR 2-2-2-5 45.6 ns
Athlon64 3400+ 2200 MHz Chaintech VNF3-250 nForce3-250 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 2-2-2-5 48.4 ns
Athlon64 3500+ 2200 MHz Asus A8V K8T800Pro Dual PC3200 DDR 2.5-3-3-7 58.8 ns
Athlon64 X2 4800+ 2400 MHz Asus A8N-SLI Deluxe nForce4-SLI Dual PC3200 DDR 2.5-3-3-8 62.2 ns
Athlon64 3800+ 2400 MHz Gigabyte GA-K8NSNXP-939 nForce3-Ultra Dual PC2700 DDR 2-3-3-7 67.8 ns
Opteron 246 2000 MHz Iwill DK8N nForce3Pro-250 Dual PC3200R DDR 2.5-3-3-8 68.0 ns
P4EE 3733 MHz MSI P4N Diamond nForce4-SLI-Intel Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-15 76.3 ns
P4 3000 MHz Epox EP-4PCA3+ i875P + PAT Dual PC3200 DDR 2.5-3-3-8 78.9 ns
P4 2600 MHz Asus P4P800 i865PE + PAT Dual PC3200 DDR 2.5-3-3-6 79.7 ns
Opteron 248 2200 MHz MSI K8T Master1-FAR K8T800 Dual PC2100R DDR 2-3-3-6 83.1 ns
P4 540 3200 MHz Abit AA8-DuraMAX i925X Dual DDR2-533 3-3-3-8 84.5 ns
Pentium EE 840 3200 MHz Intel D955XBK i955X Dual DDR2-667 4-4-4-11 85.6 ns
P4 540 3200 MHz Epox EP-5EGA+ i915G Ext. Dual PC3200 DDR 2-2-2-5 86.7 ns
Xeon 2800 MHz Asus PC-DL i875P + PAT Dual PC2700 DDR 2-3-3-5 94.9 ns
Pentium M 1500 MHz Acer TravelMate 4500 i855GME Ext. PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-7 101.0 ns
P4 3000 MHz Intel D865PERL i865PE Dual PC3200 DDR 3-3-3-8 101.4 ns
Pentium M 730J 1600 MHz Acer TravelMate 4150 i915PM Dual DDR2-400 3-3-3-8 101.9 ns
AthlonXP 3100+ 2200 MHz ASRock K7S8XE SiS748 PC3200 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-5 102.2 ns
AthlonXP 2500+ 1833 MHz Asus A7N8X-E nForce2-U400 PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-7 105.4 ns
P4 516 2933 MHz Asus PTGD1-LA i915P 109.1 ns
P4 3066 MHz MSI 848P Neo-S i848P PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-7 115.1 ns
P4 2600 MHz Asus P4P800 i865PE Dual PC3200 DDR 2.5-4-4-7 117.8 ns
P4 2400 MHz Asus P4T533 i850E Dual PC1066 RDRAM - 121.8 ns
P4 3200 MHz Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT RS350 Int. Dual PC3200 DDR 3-3-3-8 125.2 ns
Sempron 2600+ 1833 MHz ASRock K7VT4A+ KT400A PC2700 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-7 131.5 ns
P4 2533 MHz DFI NT72-SC i850E Dual PC800 RDRAM - 150.8 ns
C3 1333 MHz VIA EPIA SP CN400 Int. PC3200 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-8 161.3 ns
PIII-E 600 MHz Acorp 6V8633A ApolloPro266 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-6 166.8 ns
Celeron 2400 MHz Gigabyte GA-8TRS350MT RS350 Int. Dual PC3200 DDR 3-3-3-8 169.2 ns
C3 800 MHz VIA EPIA PLE133 PC133 SDRAM 3-3-3-6 178.5 ns
Duron 1300 MHz Asus A7V KT133 PC133 SDRAM 3-3-3-6 182.6 ns
AthlonXP 1800+ 1533 MHz Gigabyte GA-7DXE AMD760 PC2100 DDR SDRAM 2.5-3-3-7 191.3 ns
Celeron 2000 MHz Abit TH7II i850 Dual PC600 RDRAM - 191.8 ns
PIII 450 MHz Intel VC820 i820 PC600 RDRAM - 209.0 ns
PIII Xeon 550 MHz IBM Netfinity 8500R Profusion PC100R SDRAM - 221.0 ns
K6-III 400 MHz Epox EP-MVP3G-M MVP3 PC100 SDRAM 2-2-2-5 248.5 ns
PII 266 MHz Intel DK440LX i440LX PC66 SDRAM 3-2-2-6 272.9 ns
K6-2 500 MHz PCChips M577 MVP3 PC100 SDRAM 2-3-3-6 286.8 ns


Debug - PCI

B00 D00 F00: Intel 82915P Memory Controller Hub [C-2]

Offset 00: 86 80 80 25 06 00 90 20 0E 00 00 06 00 00 00 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 08 2A
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 40: 00 90 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E0 00 80 D1 FE
Offset 50: 00 00 02 00 03 00 00 B8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 00 30 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 10 11 11 00 00 33 33 00 00 00 00 00 40 0A 38 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 70 01 00 00
Offset E0: 09 00 09 21 42 B3 9B 88 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D01 F00: Intel 82915P PCI Express Root Port [C-2]

Offset 00: 86 80 81 25 07 01 10 00 0E 00 04 06 04 00 01 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 C0 C0 00 00
Offset 20: 00 CD E0 CF 00 D0 F0 DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 0A 00
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02
Offset 80: 01 90 02 C8 00 00 00 00 0D 80 00 00 3C 10 08 2A
Offset 90: 05 A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 10 00 41 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 2D 01 02
Offset B0: 00 00 01 11 80 25 00 00 C0 01 48 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D1B F00: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 68 26 06 00 10 00 03 00 03 04 04 00 00 00
Offset 10: 04 C0 FF CC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 09 2A
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 00 00
Offset 40: 03 00 00 00 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 50: 01 60 42 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 05 70 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 10 00 91 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 10 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D1C F00: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - PCI Express Port 1 [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 60 26 07 01 10 00 03 00 04 06 04 00 81 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 02 00 D0 D0 00 20
Offset 20: F0 FF 00 00 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 06 00
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 E0 0F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 4C 01 01
Offset 50: 00 00 01 10 60 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 3C 10 0A 2A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D1D F00: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 58 26 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 01 A8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 0A 2A
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D1D F01: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 59 26 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 01 B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 0A 2A
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D1D F02: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 5A 26 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 01 B4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 0A 2A
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D1D F03: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 5B 26 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 01 B8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 0A 2A
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 04 00 00
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D1D F07: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 5C 26 06 00 90 02 03 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00
Offset 10: 00 BC FF CC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 0A 2A
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 01 00 00
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 50: 01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 20 20 FF 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0
Offset 70: 00 00 CF 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 AA FF 00 55 55 FF 00 20 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 80 00 09 88 8C 40 00 80 0F 03 00 06 17 00 00

B00 D1E F00: Intel 82801FB I/O Controller Hub 6 (ICH6) [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 4E 24 07 01 10 00 D3 01 04 06 00 00 01 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 03 20 E0 E0 80 22
Offset 20: F0 CF F0 CF F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 50: 0D 00 00 00 3C 10 0A 2A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D1F F00: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - LPC Bridge [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 40 26 07 00 00 02 03 00 01 06 00 00 80 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 0A 2A
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 40: 01 08 00 00 80 00 00 00 81 04 00 00 10 00 00 00
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 8A 8A 83 8B D0 00 00 00 84 86 80 85 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 0E 14 81 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 20 02 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 33 22 11 00 67 45 00 00 C0 80 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 01 C0 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D1F F01: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - ATA-100 IDE Controller [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 6F 26 05 00 80 02 03 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00
Offset 10: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00
Offset 20: A1 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 0A 2A
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00
Offset 40: 03 A3 00 80 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D1F F02: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - Serial-ATA/150 IDE Controller [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 51 26 05 00 B0 02 03 8F 01 01 00 00 00 00
Offset 10: 01 A4 00 00 01 A0 00 00 01 98 00 00 01 94 00 00
Offset 20: 01 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 0A 2A
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00
Offset 40: 07 A3 00 80 00 00 00 00 01 00 01 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 30 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 01 00 02 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 05 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 1F 00 82 01 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D1F F03: Intel 82801FB ICH6 - SMBus Controller [B-1]

Offset 00: 86 80 6A 26 01 04 80 02 03 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 01 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 0A 2A
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 02 00 00
Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00

B01 D00 F00: MSI NX6200TC-E (MS-8991) Video Adapter

Offset 00: DE 10 61 01 07 00 10 00 A1 00 00 03 04 00 00 00
Offset 10: 00 00 00 CE 0C 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 CD
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 62 14 15 99
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00
Offset 40: 62 14 15 99 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 50: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 CE D6 23 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 01 68 02 00 00 00 00 00 05 78 80 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 01 00 C0 04 2C 01
Offset 80: 10 28 0A 00 01 4D 01 00 08 00 01 11 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B03 D01 F00: VIA VT6307 Fire IIM IEEE1394 Host Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 44 30 17 00 10 02 80 10 00 0C 04 40 00 00
Offset 10: 00 F8 FF CF 01 E8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 0C 2A
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 01 00 20
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 50: 01 00 02 E4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B03 D02 F00: Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter [A/B/C]

Offset 00: EC 10 39 81 05 00 90 02 10 00 00 02 00 40 00 00
Offset 10: 01 E4 00 00 00 F4 FF CF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 10 0B 2A
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 01 20 40
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 50: 01 00 C2 F7 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00


Debug - Video BIOS

C000:0000 U.w.K7400.L.w.VIDEO ......;...IBM VGA Compatible......J.05/10/05
C000:0040 ....................b.................."..q......PMIDl.o.......
C000:0080 [email protected]@...........J!............
C000:00C0 ................................................................
C000:0100 ....PCIR..a.........w.......NV44 P262 VGA BIOS...ringup BUILD HD
C000:0140 TV)..........................................Version 5.44.02.22.
C000:0180 11 ....Copyright (C) 1996-2004 NVIDIA Corp......................
C000:01C0 ...............................nv44 Board - p262h0 ............
C000:0200 ..Chip Rev ...........BIT......G2.....B.....C.....D.....I.....
C000:0240 L.....t.....M.....N.....P.....S.....T.....U.....V.....c.....i.$.
C000:0280 ......".D.........00/00/00.........."[...[..~.v\.\.\.\.\.\.\....
C000:02C0 ......3.K.c.{....]f...H.......+.......B3.....Pm....(.....#..#...
C000:0300 ...[..4.4..".D..`..z...Di\02/03/05..............1...........A...
C000:0340 A._.I...........V.......:.......A...f...Z...D.........a.....|Xe.
C000:0380 D.>.>.>.......>.n.0...q.>.>.t.......x.0...P.f`...v\.............
C000:03C0 ...u..fa....f`3....fa....C.>....0.......u.........8...t......2..


----------



## Foonksh (Dec 19, 2006)

I hope that will help, thanks by the way.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hej,
I can't find the driver (bloody HP). You can go *here*
Press 'Start detection' and see if HP finds the drivers for your Compaq.
Please post back and tell us if it worked.

Nicholas


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Also try here if you have no luck,

http://driveragent.com/?PHPSESSID=4332f7a608784e404d123c5eee156934


----------



## Foonksh (Dec 19, 2006)

I've been trying to find the right driver where you guided me eneles, entering my serial number and product number shows me some different drivers, i downloaded 5 different drivers but not 1 of them works. And about driveragent.com, do I have to pay for it? Since i cant really do that ;/

Wew finding drivers is hard. I hope we can solve this. 

Thanks.


----------



## Foonksh (Dec 19, 2006)

And one more thing, I encountered an error during one of the drivers, perhaps it is the right one. It was something about a needed program...

- You must install Microsoft's Universal Audio Architecture High Definition audio bus driver on the PC before installing these drivers.

Maybe you know what this is?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Try *this*


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Foonksh said:


> And one more thing, I encountered an error during one of the drivers, perhaps it is the right one. It was something about a needed program...
> 
> - You must install Microsoft's Universal Audio Architecture High Definition audio bus driver on the PC before installing these drivers.
> 
> Maybe you know what this is?


Are you able to get that by running Windows update?


----------



## Foonksh (Dec 19, 2006)

How do i perform the Windows update? Anyhow, i think im downloading this Microsoft's universals long name thing~ at the moment, I'll wait and see if it works, I am also downloading the thing you linked.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Foonksh said:


> How do i perform the Windows update? Anyhow, i think im downloading this Microsoft's universals long name thing~ at the moment, I'll wait and see if it works, I am also downloading the thing you linked.


In the start menu - press windows update.


----------



## Foonksh (Dec 19, 2006)

On the linked download, i encountered this:

- At minimum, you must have service pack 1 installed for Windows XP.

Do you know if this is downloadable / free?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok - start by updating your Windows. The service packs are free, but will take some time to download and install.


----------



## Foonksh (Dec 19, 2006)

Another problem, aint got a real version of Windows it says. I wonder if we can go forward instead of going backwards to basics some time, sorry for the troubles. I still hope we can solve this.


----------



## Foonksh (Dec 19, 2006)

Currently download service pack 2 @ 250 mb, takes me about an hour. But i guess i will still need this microsoft thingie, i read on the Microsoft forums you might need to contact Microsoft since they didnt put the UAA~ thing public. But, I mean, is there possibly no other place to get this thing? Do i have to contact Microsoft? I'm not really THAT up for that ;/


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I really don't know. Finish the service pack first and see if that helps.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Foonksh said:


> Another problem, aint got a real version of Windows it says. I wonder if we can go forward instead of going backwards to basics some time, sorry for the troubles. I still hope we can solve this.


If this is true - how come you're able to download the service pack?


----------



## Foonksh (Dec 19, 2006)

I can't install it either, the product key i used when installing Windows isn't usable. F**k ;(( I guess I'll never be able to hear my actions ;<

Or do you know something I could do?


----------



## Foonksh (Dec 19, 2006)

eneles said:


> If this is true - how come you're able to download the service pack?




I really don't know, i downloaded from Microsoft's website, anyhow, I can't install it, jeez, this is so sucky ;(


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm sorry Foonksh, but we can't help you when your Windows isn't legit.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

please read the forum rules,until you obtain a leagal copy of windows we can offer no help
closing thread
http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php


----------

